# Post All "What soundtrack/song...?" Questions Here!! - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## dakarv (Mar 31, 2012)

times are right on mine

using taka for ep 154
and somuchmore for ep 54
both 720p from baka bt

I included it even if you can only hear the music a tiny bit in background


----------



## tcovenant (Apr 3, 2012)

This is an old one, but I'm curious if anyone knows the track that plays just after the opening credits and at 18:00 minutes into Ep 66 of the original Naruto? It's an 'evil' theme with mostly drums and flute.

A snippet of it plays at the beginning of this clip:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddPZVf_0iOE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lolface (Apr 3, 2012)

tcovenant said:


> This is an old one, but I'm curious if anyone knows the track that plays just after the opening credits and at 18:00 minutes into Ep 66 of the original Naruto? It's an 'evil' theme with mostly drums and flute.
> 
> A snippet of it plays at the beginning of this clip:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ddPZVf_0iOE[/YOUTUBE]



I believe you mean this one:
[YOUTUBE]JuqrXtX5Xyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ducks Vrsac (Apr 4, 2012)

Can someone tell me the name of the soundtrack when they were showing joint shinobi forces in last week episode?
Thanks


----------



## fortysix (Apr 4, 2012)

Ducks Vrsac said:


> Can someone tell me the name of the soundtrack when they were showing joint shinobi forces in last week episode?
> Thanks



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feRBEGnmqYs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tcovenant (Apr 7, 2012)

lolface said:


> I believe you mean this one:



That's it, thanks!


----------



## YoungThunder (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been looking for this song for a lot of time  and I'd really appreciate it if someone will tell me its name or give me a link for it.
Its in Naruto episode 130 when Sasuke learns the grand fireball from his father.
It plays when he tells his father to go out with him once more and he then shows him that he has perfected the technique.


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Apr 14, 2012)

Could someone find me the song that plays in episode 248 where Minato uses the Hiraishin level 2?


----------



## Xirix (Apr 17, 2012)

What was the song that played in 253 when Konan was fighting Madara? Also, there's only two OSTs for Shippuuden right? 

Do the Naruto movie soundtracks have music from the series as well? I've seen a lot of animes tend to do that with their OSTs.


----------



## lolshikamaru (Apr 18, 2012)

Song in episode 114 (not shippuden) where chouji is getting lead by the butterfly and flashbacks to his memories with shikamary and naruto etc?


----------



## lolface (Apr 18, 2012)

Xirix said:
			
		

> What was the song that played in 253 when Konan was fighting Madara? Also, there's only two OSTs for Shippuuden right?



I believe you mean the first song in the episode, right?
it's a new song, so it's unreleased



			
				Xirix said:
			
		

> Do the Naruto movie soundtracks have music from the series as well? I've seen a lot of animes tend to do that with their OSTs.



Naruto and Naruto Shippuuden's Movie OSTs aren't used in the actual anime... they are a few remixed versions of some songs used in the series in the movie OSTs, but that's it...




			
				lolshikamaru said:
			
		

> Song in episode 114 (not shippuden) where chouji is getting lead by the butterfly and flashbacks to his memories with shikamary and naruto etc?



There are two songs I think of, but both are unreleased


----------



## AndrewX5 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I wanted to know: *What is the Sountrack Music at the beginning of Naruto Episode 80 and Naruto Episode 152?*


Here are the Episode videos for your convenience:

Itachi appear to have prevented Kabuto from being one shotted" as well

Itachi appear to have prevented Kabuto from being one shotted" as well


*Not the Intro Music.* But the Background music that starts right at the beginning of these 2 episodes.

*I listened to all 64 Audio files in the Naruto OST 1-3.* I could not find it in any of them.

Maybe it is an unreleased song?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## lolface (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a less instruments version of an unreleased song... I don't have the version in the videos you showed, but maybe you'll enjoy the full instruments version, too ^^
[YOUTUBE]_GecPm0Hb4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## _Chiyo_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anyone found the song for the KillerBee vs Sasuke fight? It's awesome, but you never hear it. It also played during Asuma vs Hidan...  I can't remember the times but it;s the one where Killerbee makes the line "butterfly, float like a butterfly!!!" during the fight


----------



## lolface (Apr 29, 2012)

Unreleased...
[YOUTUBE]2smDO6ilWy4[/YOUTUBE]
yeah, I was very creative with the name xD


----------



## _Chiyo_ (May 1, 2012)

lolface said:


> Unreleased...
> [YOUTUBE]2smDO6ilWy4[/YOUTUBE]
> yeah, I was very creative with the name xD



Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## Ujade (May 5, 2012)

Anyone know the song from Naruto, that plays in many different places.

For example this video.

shallow OVA in the Storm Generations video game

The song plays at around 10:40. I have been looking it everywhere, but no found.


----------



## lolface (May 6, 2012)

that's a "drumless" version of Avenger from OST 3 ^^


----------



## AndrewX5 (May 9, 2012)

@lolface:
Thanks so much, you rock!! 

I knew that the music was not in the OST.
Really good work of you to put the tune together!


----------



## Qizz (May 10, 2012)

Is there the full version of the current ending (number 21), I searched but didn't found it, it might not have been release yet, but just to be sure I decided to ask here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Narutokun93 (May 11, 2012)

Can someone tell me the name of the song and band that plays the ending for season 10 starting with Episode 250?

Thx


----------



## exzer11 (May 16, 2012)

Shippuden or Regular



Narutokun93 said:


> Can someone tell me the name of the song and band that plays the ending for season 10 starting with Episode 250?
> 
> Thx


----------



## exzer11 (May 16, 2012)

And could anyone help me, i have been trying to find this song for age's.

Link removed

Thats the episode, the song starts at 2:14


----------



## lolface (May 16, 2012)

It's an unreleased one ^^
but there are ripped versions on youtube
[YOUTUBE]rLNDz6RkV4U[/YOUTUBE]
this is (as far as I know) the best one so far ^^


----------



## exzer11 (May 17, 2012)

THANK U !!!!!!


----------



## Enlaished (May 30, 2012)

I would like to know the theme that it is played at 4:10 ~  from this part which is from Naruto Shippuden 85.

I searched for the theme in both OSTs, but can not find it. If it is unreleased and you can find it on YouTube posted by someone as an unreleased theme, I will be grateful to you.

Link : Link removed

Thanks.


----------



## lolface (May 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0ODFaEGC6OI[/YOUTUBE]
Enjoy ^^


----------



## Enlaished (May 31, 2012)

lolface said:


> [YOUTUBE]0ODFaEGC6OI[/YOUTUBE]
> Enjoy ^^



Thanks. I appreciate your help very much.


----------



## shikamarufan45 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Soundtrack in the latest epidode*

Hey Guys,

I know this soundtrack has been repeated throughout the Naruto Shippuden series....but I haven't been able to figure out what it is...I heard this again in the recent episode....Episode 265, 17:11 ( Can you tell me the name of the background score)....thanks in advance...


----------



## lolface (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you mean the one that uses a flute and a violin as main-instruments, right?
If yes, it's one of the new tracks, so it's unreleased for now. If OST 3 gets released, we can expect it to be on the CD.

The only way to get it now is ripping it from the anime, which is at this moment sadly impossible, if you want a clean, high quality version of it.


----------



## shikamarufan45 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you for your reply....ya...the soundtrack sounds more like little bells in the beginning....it keeps being repeated throughout the series...like when something significant is being said...last time I think it was when Shikamaru talks with Choji about the upcoming war...

I am trying to find it in youtube, incase somebody has a clean rip or something...


----------



## LuffyStraw (Jun 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S83ysxckzUM[/YOUTUBE]


Kakashi & Obito Death
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVSLuDYKTe0[/YOUTUBE]

Sai & Danzo theme
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHbJsgT4r5w[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23xdfqm3Wsk&lr=1&feature=results_video[/YOUTUBE]

Shinobi Allies theme
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAKSWHkpshU&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW1ppyOGg2E&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW1ppyOGg2E&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PlIO2u1Ugs&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3b7kTnvm5w&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U21MgQMLsKY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK8SX-6wAgs&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy3HWnwMLyI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz_tp8XheYQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6ZkBNCOO8A&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbABUZl_S1Q&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i25wt0DV5h0&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT3FK898yMk&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5byVpt1IRF0&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6sqbJn3G18&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vByIR-fPls0&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=2&feature=plpp_video




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGprYcLIyEM&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGprYcLIyEM&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UElM_vyUVC0&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=4&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmDDvghJOw8&feature=autoplay&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQE8jLeVyOQ&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=6&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgaUE3UrgV8&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=10&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihv7AGl4RM&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=11&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7ec9NzYBqQ&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=16&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqEl2Rjy2L8&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=17&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8PCtX3ysv4&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=18&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_lyBKZbN88&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=23&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6udCV_bOk8Y&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=24&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnGLBSM2jHU&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=29&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbZQBxqQYHo&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=31&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-ibP_V6p-U&list=PL3EFB5805B9DDB6BA&index=38&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a7joFnf4To&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





DAMN, a lot of fucking soundtracks that haven't been released yet, this is an handful.[/QUOTE]


----------



## shikamarufan45 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot.....The OST I was looking for is in the fourth youtube link.


----------



## lolface (Jun 4, 2012)

shikamarufan45 said:


> Thanks a lot.....The OST I was looking for is in the fourth youtube link.


huh? wasn't it another one? the episode and time you said before lead to another track (episode 265, 17:11)

So I thought you meant this one: Kakashi said he became Chunin at the age of 6 in chapter 35.
it's only a 30 seconds version, but that's the best I can do for an acceptable version :/


----------



## King of Beers (Jun 9, 2012)

*Song from fight with Neji*

Does anyone know the name of the song when Naruto has the Kyubi's profile behind him and he's crying? The part when he says that he understands Neji's pain. I've been looking for the song name for a long time now to no avail. 

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Here's a link. The song starts at 0:18 and ends at 1:16


----------



## lolface (Jun 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKle5-2MzK4[/YOUTUBE]
Enjoy! ^^


----------



## ShizuAkiyama (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know the name of the song which comes up in Naruto (not Shippuden) episode 98 :'Tsunade's Announcement- Quit Being a Ninja'
when Iruka Sensei and Naruto meet at the Ichiraku ramen bar and talk/eat (The music starts at approximately 15:45)?

I know it's come up in a couple of the other episodes, but this is the most recent one that I remember it being in 
I couldn't find it in any of the OSTs and i've been looking for it for quite a while XD


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jun 10, 2012)

Does anyone know the name of the song which comes up in Naruto Shippuden episode 258 during the part Sasuke finally makes his dramatic entrance for his match in the Chunnin exam finals?


----------



## lolface (Jun 10, 2012)

kidhero1000 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the song which comes up in Naruto Shippuden episode 258 during the part Sasuke finally makes his dramatic entrance for his match in the Chunnin exam finals?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v9o9a2dOdE[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy! ^^


----------



## Qizz (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bUernpo4_U[/YOUTUBE]

Full version of the ending 21, the current one in the anime.


----------



## achilles007 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi.

I have been looking high and low for the name of this song:

@11:25 Right before the 1st hokage begins his Birth of Trees Jutsu before an exhausted Sarutobi (Naruto Pre-shippuuden)


----------



## lolface (Jun 12, 2012)

achilles007 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have been looking high and low for the name of this song:
> 
> @11:25 Right before the 1st hokage begins his Birth of Trees Jutsu before an exhausted Sarutobi (Naruto Pre-shippuuden)



I didn't listen to it, but I'm pretty sure you mean this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-g3cg5Py7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## achilles007 (Jun 12, 2012)

lolface said:


> I didn't listen to it, but I'm pretty sure you mean this one:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-g3cg5Py7Y[/YOUTUBE]



wow... you are good. 

thank you. I've subscribed.


----------



## Ambience (Jul 3, 2012)

In episode 202 of Naruto Shippuden, what is the name of the soundtrack where Juugo fully transforms?


----------



## lolface (Jul 4, 2012)

Ambience said:


> what is the name of the soundtrack where Juugo fully fully transforms?


It's unreleased, so it doesn't have a (known) name
this versions will do it for now, but I seriously hope that it gets released in OST 3, because that/my ripped version of it is far from perfect xD

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]2smDO6ilWy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ambience (Jul 4, 2012)

lolface said:


> It's unreleased, so it doesn't have a (known) name
> this versions will do it for now, but I seriously hope that it gets released in OST 3, because that/my ripped version of it is far from perfect xD
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, darn. I was really hoping to find it. 

So much for Naruto Wikia.

Merci for your help!


----------



## jon10 (Jul 11, 2012)

What is the song at the beginning of the episode 175 (Original).. I have heard it several times but never figured out the name of it 

this


----------



## lolface (Jul 12, 2012)

jon10 said:


> I have heard it several times but never figured out the name of it



It's unreleased, so it doesn't have a known, official name and as far as I know noone uploaded it yet.


----------



## ShizuAkiyama (Jul 14, 2012)

I found some more places where that song that I was looking for comes up... 
ep. 98 at 15:46
ep.107 at 8:34
ep. 141 at 15:26
ep.142 from 1:53 to 7:22
and ep. 147 at 16:57

here's a link to ep. 142 : healing abilities

anyone know the name of the song? 

Thanks x


----------



## lolface (Jul 14, 2012)

ShizuAkiyama said:


> anyone know the name of the song?



it doesn't have a name, because it isn't released..

and as far as I know, no one uploaded a clean version yet


----------



## ShizuAkiyama (Jul 15, 2012)

lolface said:


> it doesn't have a name, because it isn't released..
> 
> and as far as I know, no one uploaded a clean version yet




aww,  I hope I find a clean version soon, (or it gets released eventually XD) since i've been looking for that song for ages...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Friorey (Jul 16, 2012)

whats the name of the song/music playing at naruto shippuden 204 when sasuke was fighting mei ? around 14 min , after sasuke was blasted through the wall and hurting with susanoo shield over him 
and thanks


----------



## LuNnchI30x (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone know the theme that was played in Naruto Shippuden episode 219, the part where Gai hand the flower over to Kakashi for becoming hokage. Been searching for weeks and end up with none. I have look in the past links but it was remove. Thanks


----------



## lolface (Jul 21, 2012)

Friorey said:


> whats the name of the song/music playing at naruto shippuden 204 when sasuke was fighting mei ? around 14 min , after sasuke was blasted through the wall and hurting with susanoo shield over him
> and thanks


[YOUTUBE]rLNDz6RkV4U[/YOUTUBE]
I'm pretty sure you mean this one. ^^



LuNnchI30x said:


> Does anyone know the theme that was played in Naruto Shippuden episode 219, the part where Gai hand the flower over to Kakashi for becoming hokage. Been searching for weeks and end up with none. I have look in the past links but it was remove. Thanks


[YOUTUBE]c7e0L8ixysk[/YOUTUBE]
This should be the right track. ^^


----------



## LuNnchI30x (Jul 22, 2012)

You're the best!! Thank you.. lol


----------



## Friorey (Jul 27, 2012)

lolface said:


> [YOUTUBE]rLNDz6RkV4U[/YOUTUBE]
> I'm pretty sure you mean this one. ^^


not its not this one


----------



## lolface (Jul 28, 2012)

Then it's this one:
[YOUTUBE]puEW2nTVev8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Friorey (Jul 28, 2012)

lolface said:


> Then it's this one:
> [YOUTUBE]puEW2nTVev8[/YOUTUBE]



thank you , that was the one i was looking for


----------



## Jason Brody (Jul 29, 2012)

this page

What's the song playing at 13:40, when Kakashi fights Zabuza? Thanks :3


----------



## lolface (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MOyCm3m8vvU[/YOUTUBE]
I'm sure it's this one. ^^


----------



## Naklin (Aug 2, 2012)

Does someone know the name of the track that plays when Zetsu pops out and talks to Tobi in episode 139 - The Mystery of Tobi. Its when Zetsu tells Tobi that Itachi has died.


Starts at 10:36

Couldn't find the video on youtube and this video has too many advertisements. 
Thanks


----------



## Oronade (Aug 3, 2012)

which soundtrack is it in episode 271 when sakura meets her parents and starts crying??


----------



## Ernie (Aug 5, 2012)

Naruto and Shippuden have the most beautiful soundtracks I've ever heard in my entire live.


----------



## ShizuAkiyama (Aug 9, 2012)

I wonder if i'll have any more luck finding the music that plays at 12:26 in episode 1 and at the beginning of episode 2 of Naruto Shippuden.
Anyone know this song?  x


----------



## amx (Aug 11, 2012)

Naruto Chapter 597!!!

start at 1:48 

Please


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Aug 12, 2012)

Racking my brain for the title of the theme that plays in the flashback scenes for Chouji in ep 274.  Specifically, the theme that plays during Chouji's last flashback before he goes butterfly mode.  Help plox!


----------



## lolface (Aug 12, 2012)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Racking my brain for the title of the theme that plays in the flashback scenes for Chouji in ep 274.  Specifically, the theme that plays during Chouji's last flashback before he goes butterfly mode.  Help plox!


Is it really that hard to listen to 2 CDs? :/

all tracks that played during Choji's flashbacks:
(except for one, you can find all of them in OST 1)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]xlJiRD7fwVE[/YOUTUBE]
they used a less instrument version of this one:
[YOUTUBE]KYsvqtjtZ3o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]9kcqQs3ZVjg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]jaf9QweVu7U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]uC3HgoCmCgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanx lolface!


----------



## Shugorei (Aug 16, 2012)

anyone know if the new soundtrack for Road to Ninja has been posted yet?


----------



## amx (Aug 21, 2012)

Shugorei said:


> anyone know if the new soundtrack for Road to Ninja has been posted yet?



Yeah 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsyFq7AyIoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 22, 2012)

what is the name of the track that plays when naruto and bee bust through the barrier?


----------



## lolface (Aug 23, 2012)

there is a movie version of that track ^^
[YOUTUBE]sOAe8nGA4gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shugorei (Aug 23, 2012)

amx said:


> Yeah
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsyFq7AyIoQ[/YOUTUBE]



thanks sorry for the late reply


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 23, 2012)

There is one song I'm trying to find that is alluding me its from episode 221 when Kabuto summons a 6th coffin to blackmail the masked man.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 23, 2012)

lolface said:


> there is a movie version of that track ^^
> [YOUTUBE]sOAe8nGA4gg[/YOUTUBE]


thanks. is there a difference between this one and the one in the anime series?


----------



## Sykotix (Aug 24, 2012)

Good news everyone! You know that song when Shikamaru was facing the clouds and wishing he could become one whilst facing Temari? I've re-created it and it's going to be uploaded today (^.^)


----------



## lolface (Aug 24, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> thanks. is there a difference between this one and the one in the anime series?



not really... everything included in this one is in the anime version as well (at least from what we hear so far) the only difference In can tell for sure is that in the movie version a different drum-set was used, at least it sounds different to me and in the anime-version the drums are louder.


----------



## Sykotix (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is the Shikamaru you all have been waiting for. It's when Shikamaru compliments the clouds when he fights Temari. Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Sykotix (Aug 24, 2012)

*Shikamaru - Lazy Genius ("Wish I Was A Cloud")*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvXmBCtHzq4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKl1mx7UIbE&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narkelva (Sep 4, 2012)

Alright, so for what seems like decades, I've been searching for the song that plays in Episode 139 - "The Mystery of Tobi" when Tobi steps out of the shadows and starts talking to Sasuke about what he knows about Itachi and how he can help him, etc.

The song cuts off when Tobi takes half his mask off and shows Sasuke his Sharingan, and he gets Amaterasu'd. I've searched all over Youtube, guessing that this song is in OST 3, but apparently its not. And that flute + harp combination is too good

I NEED TO KNOW THIS SONG PLS GOOBY

P.S.: Its towards the end of the episode that it plays.


----------



## Hasan (Sep 4, 2012)

Narkelva said:


> Alright, so for what seems like decades, I've been searching for the song that plays in Episode 139 - "The Mystery of Tobi" when Tobi steps out of the shadows and starts talking to Sasuke about what he knows about Itachi and how he can help him, etc.
> 
> The song cuts off when Tobi takes half his mask off and shows Sasuke his Sharingan, and he gets Amaterasu'd. I've searched all over Youtube, guessing that this song is in OST 3, but apparently its not. And that flute + harp combination is too good
> 
> ...



Here...

[YOUTUBE]wT3FK898yMk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jon10 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, i've been looking for the ''official'' name for this soundtrack and a clean version. Do anybody know what the name is or where i can find a clean version? 

This.


----------



## Ausorrin (Sep 8, 2012)

Does anyone know the  name of the song on Naruto episode 191 (original naruto) at the end where the princess is saying goodbye?  It was a filler arc


----------



## Jason Brody (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone know this theme in the background?


----------



## lolface (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5Yo5SoZcAUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7Tails (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone know if this music clip
is on any of the soundtracks?.

It's a short pan pipe type piece at 16:14 of ep35 and 28:45 of ep36 of shipp. It kind of sounds familiar as if it were possibly a generic piece used in TV rather than Naruto created.

Thanks for any info


----------



## lolface (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gHbJsgT4r5w[/YOUTUBE]
I'm pretty sure you mean this one ^^


----------



## 7Tails (Sep 12, 2012)

lolface said:


> [YOUTUBE]gHbJsgT4r5w[/YOUTUBE]
> I'm pretty sure you mean this one ^^



Yes, thanks


----------



## zcap (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello does anyone know what song is this?

Youtube[/B]

it starts at 0:19 and 3:16 i think its 2 different songs..


----------



## Chubz150 (Sep 18, 2012)

HEY ALL, IVE BEEN TRYIN SO LONG TO FIND THIS SONG IN SHIPPUDEN! Its the music near the end of the Sakura and Sasori fight. (with the army of puppets)

I think its the hypest one ever and i became a member here so I cant find it and read manga after as a member... please help me find it, much appreciated!!! 

*Youtube*

it starts exactly at 8:25


----------



## Undead (Sep 18, 2012)

Chubz150 said:


> HEY ALL, IVE BEEN TRYIN SO LONG TO FIND THIS SONG IN SHIPPUDEN! Its the music near the end of the Sakura and Sasori fight. (with the army of puppets)
> 
> I think its the hypest one ever and i became a member here so I cant find it and read manga after as a member... please help me find it, much appreciated!!!
> 
> ...


That would be "Anger". It's from the first Naruto Shippuden OST.

*Youtube*


----------



## Chubz150 (Sep 18, 2012)

OH MAN Thank U so much!!!!

now i can work out in the gym again


----------



## jon10 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey, anyone knows the name of those two songs

1. when kushina vanish after hugging naruto he set an Amaterasu trap in Sasuke's left eye to go off at the sight of *Obito's* Sharingan (the song starts in the beginning)

2. The song when kushina first meets Minato. he set an Amaterasu trap in Sasuke's left eye to go off at the sight of *Obito's* Sharingan (starts around 7.15)

I have alot of friends who also wanna know, thanks in forehand if you can give me any links or something usefull!


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 22, 2012)

zcap said:


> Hello does anyone know what song is this?
> 
> Link To Video
> 
> it starts at 0:19 and 3:16 i think its 2 different songs..



is it this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj0F7_BKERU&list=PLA1396AE4CDEFD78D&index=12&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 22, 2012)

jon10 said:


> Hey, anyone knows the name of those two songs
> 
> 1. when kushina vanish after hugging naruto he set an Amaterasu trap in Sasuke's left eye to go off at the sight of *Obito's* Sharingan (the song starts in the beginning)
> 
> ...



both are unreleased soundtrack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qRVLE3BGfI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRqUIp8XrRE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7Tails (Oct 1, 2012)

Got another one. Spent nearly an hour on youtube looking but still no joy so here I am asking the experts.


"As long as the current shinobi system remains in place, we may very well never have peace."

11:16

Hindi/Persian sitar? with female or child chanting.


----------



## Motochika (Oct 2, 2012)

It's unreleased. Search "Kushina's Theme" in youtube and you get some rough drafts of sound rips but nothing legit yet.


----------



## BiggsDarklighter (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi there guys. I need to know the the song title for the new ending of Naruto SD Rock Lee no Seishun full power. It was made by the group RAM WIRE. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Motochika (Oct 3, 2012)

@ Tails this is probably one of the best versions that have been uploaded so far.


----------



## zcap (Oct 6, 2012)

lolface said:


> Unreleased...
> [YOUTUBE]2smDO6ilWy4[/YOUTUBE]
> yeah, I was very creative with the name xD



was this song released


----------



## Aquagen (Oct 11, 2012)

I cant find this one. 
Episode 202 "Racing Lightning" starting from 2,33.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 11, 2012)

What is the name of the soundtrack, PLEASE, from latest episode 283, second part is it playing when Naruto talks about his parents to Raikage.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 11, 2012)

Someone?????


----------



## _Zypher_ (Oct 25, 2012)

The song in the latest episode when Pakura is training Maki.

It was also played in Sasuke's flashback in 141 when he , Itachi and his parents were having dinner .

It sounds Cute


----------



## freshkidd144 (Oct 25, 2012)

i'm new here and i'm trying to find a soundtrack i heard it when iruka sensi was explaining to naruto why people risk there lives to save others and again when he had a flashback when neji said they were fight for konoha before he fought that spider guy and again in naruto episode 55 when tenten was explaining to ranmaru why she saving his life?


----------



## John-San3 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Song during the latest episode?*

I take it you've already seen episode 288, correct?

If so, does anoyone know the name of the last song that plays during the episode? Not the ending one but the one that played when they all got together. It's quite emotional, to be honest. I've heard it several times during past episodes. 

Anyways, thank you!


----------



## Arya Stark (Nov 12, 2012)

Crystalline said:


> I take it you've already seen episode 288, correct?
> 
> If so, does anoyone know the name of the last song that plays during the episode? Not the ending one but the one that played when they all got together. It's quite emotional, to be honest. I've heard it several times during past episodes.
> 
> Anyways, thank you!



I don't know which one you are referring to but at the last part these are the OSTs I could distinguish;

1.Tragic
2. Experienced many battles
and 3.Obito's death theme (this one is not released I suppose but you can find the song by typing this)

I hope I could help!


----------



## timmy112 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, whats the song from the beginning of Episode 142, where Sakura is healing the fish?


----------



## timmy112 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone????


----------



## Missile94 (Dec 5, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> What is the name of the soundtrack, PLEASE, from latest episode 283, second part is it playing when Naruto talks about his parents to Raikage.



It's an unreleased track, I believe it's called 'The Seal'.


----------



## timmy112 (Dec 25, 2012)

anyone? this music also re-appears on  shippuden episode 191 about 7 mins in


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone know the title of the song that is played from minute 39:40 to 41:20?

"Hokage"

I think it was also present in the original version


----------



## lolface (Feb 2, 2013)

That's Naruto OST 3 - Avenger.


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2013)

what is the soundtrack in 0:40

Original song


----------



## Hasan (Feb 11, 2013)

Addy said:


> what is the soundtrack in 0:40
> 
> Original song



It's an unreleased track; played for the first time in that episode.

[YOUTUBE]KoTsingI_TA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undead (Feb 12, 2013)

What song is playing in this video?

[YOUTUBE]DQ5v95DWPWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hasan (Feb 17, 2013)

Paragon said:


> What song is playing in this video?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DQ5v95DWPWI[/YOUTUBE]



_Hishou_, Track 26 from the Naruto Shipuuden Movie: The Lost Tower soundtrack CD...

[YOUTUBE]-uu2d_gqX7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wishcookie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok so I'm looking for an ending song from Naruto and I dont remember what its called but i know what happened in the ending during the song while the credits showed up and I dont know if this may be from an another anime but I'm 90% sure its from Naruto.

Ok so it starts of with a young girl in a pink dress with a pink hat, taking a walk on the beach/lake in the middle of the night while there's like a city on the other side of the beach/lake I think and you can see big white wind turbines and then she keeps walking and walking untill the wind blows her hat away into the sea.

The song is calm and its a girl singing it.


----------



## Mako (Feb 21, 2013)

In episode 301.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto enters the battlefield and launches a Rasenshuriken at the Raikage; what is the name of that soundtrack?


----------



## Hasan (Feb 22, 2013)

Foster said:


> In episode 301.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's _Shippūden ('Hurricane')_?the first track from the first CD.

[YOUTUBE]ePCJrNS3HXU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adri67 (Feb 24, 2013)

Can someone please tell me what soundtrack is playing when mizukage shoots onoki with the droplet at the end of episode 301


----------



## neshru (Mar 2, 2013)

OT question, but I don't feel like creating a new thread just to ask this: 
does anyone know where I could find the OST for the Naruto Shippuden movie 3 (the will of fire)? I'm looking for it but I can't find a good quality version anymore...


----------



## FlyingKiwi (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone know the song that plays during Kiba's flashback starting around 10:22 in episode 303?


----------



## menite (Mar 20, 2013)

What is the song called in naruto shippuuden episode 304 that  goes from 10:10-11-45?


----------



## Hasan (Mar 22, 2013)

menite said:


> What is the song called in naruto shippuuden episode 304 that  goes from 10:10-11-45?



It's _Nankōfuraku (English: "Impregnable")_?Track 13, from the Shippūden Original Soundtrack II CD.

[YOUTUBE]m3oOmcy28Cw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Himechi (Mar 23, 2013)

Konichiwa mina~san
i would like to know name of the soundtrack in naruto shippuden episode 37 when Sakura asking about Sai's pictures any can help plox? ^^


----------



## Hasan (Mar 23, 2013)

Himechi said:


> Konichiwa mina~san
> i would like to know name of the soundtrack in naruto shippuden episode 37 when Sakura asking about Sai's pictures any can help plox? ^^



I suppose you're asking for either of the two; both are unreleased tracks:

[YOUTUBE]vByIR-fPls0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eIzqWXK9jKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Himechi (Mar 23, 2013)

oh jesus yes arigato gozaimastaaaa<3


----------



## Himechi (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh and one more please
episode 53 in the end where Sai is drawin a picture and Naruto calls him out, what soundtrack is that? i think i went through whole youtube and google, there is nothing.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 27, 2013)

Himechi said:


> Oh and one more please
> episode 53 in the end where Sai is drawin a picture and Naruto calls him out, what soundtrack is that? i think i went through whole youtube and google, there is nothing.



It's an unreleased track...

[YOUTUBE]uK8SX-6wAgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Mar 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IgzmcBzijs[/YOUTUBE]

Does anybody know the song at 15:30, when Itachi & Kisame and Asuma & Kurenai start to fight?


----------



## Hasan (Mar 27, 2013)

featless said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an unreleased track...

[YOUTUBE]GOcgyyc5YRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axiom (Mar 31, 2013)

Could I get the name of the song that starts around 10:00 here, when Sai is learning of Shin's illness and Shin is telling him that he will kill himself?  Would be much appreciated.

Link removed


----------



## Hasan (Mar 31, 2013)

Axiom said:


> Could I get the name of the song that starts around 10:00 here, when Sai is learning of Shin's illness and Shin is telling him that he will kill himself?  Would be much appreciated.
> 
> Chapter 608



It's an alternate version of an unreleased theme, which the fans call: "Decision". To my knowledge, the specific version that you are asking for is not available, but here's the 'original' one.

[YOUTUBE]61-5K4eledk[/YOUTUBE]

Alternatively, a clean version of the above—quite similar—is found in the Road to Ninja Soundtrack CD, called "ROAD TO NINJA".

[YOUTUBE]aXMgROSfraI[/YOUTUBE]

It starts at 1:14


----------



## Axiom (Mar 31, 2013)

Ahhh thanks a lot.  Too bad the Sai and Shin version isn't available but those work just as well.  Thanks again for the help


----------



## Motochika (Apr 4, 2013)

Anybody know of an audio rip of the different Gamabunta theme? The one the plays when he's summoned to fight against Shukaku during the Chunnin Exams and it also plays when Jiriaya, Naruto, and Shizune arrive to meet Tsunade, Orchimaru, and Kabuto.


----------



## Hasan (Apr 8, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Anybody know of an audio rip of the different Gamabunta theme? The one the plays when he's summoned to fight against Shukaku during the Chunnin Exams and it also plays when Jiriaya, Naruto, and Shizune arrive to meet Tsunade, Orchimaru, and Kabuto.



Unfortunately, no version of that track is available; I have gone through almost all the unreleased tracks from the original series. I'll let you know, if I'm able to find it...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Apr 16, 2013)

What is the song that comes in 119-120 at 17.00 to 19.00 hrs. I mean when kakashi and his team ambused by two rock ninja's and captured rin


----------



## Coffee Driven (Apr 16, 2013)

Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> What is the song that comes in 119-120 at 17.00 to 19.00 hrs. I mean when kakashi and his team ambused by two rock ninja's and captured rin



_Kouchaku_ or _Stalemate_, Track 21 from Naruto Shippuuden OST 1.


----------



## Motochika (Apr 16, 2013)

Hasan said:


> Unfortunately, no version of that track is available; I have gone through almost all the unreleased tracks from the original series. I'll let you know, if I'm able to find it...



I know that feel man! Yeah do let me know if you ever find anything. That track is so epic.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2013)

What is the name of the soundtrack that starts playing at 1:19:50

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs2Vqb1SWp4[/YOUTUBE]

And does it play at any other time during the anime?


----------



## Axiom (Apr 24, 2013)

The name of the track in English is Tragic, which is the name by which you can easily find it on Youtube.

The only other time it was played, so far as I can recall, is when Danzo was sacrificing himself with his suicide seal with the intent of killing Sasuke and Tobi.  But the full OST didn't play there methinks.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2013)

Axiom said:


> The name of the track in English is Tragic, which is the name by which you can easily find it on Youtube.
> 
> The only other time it was played, so far as I can recall, is when Danzo was sacrificing himself with his suicide seal with the intent of killing Sasuke and Tobi.  But the full OST didn't play there methinks.


----------



## Orochimaru (May 1, 2013)

Hey guys, what's the name of the music that starts at 12:17?


----------



## Hasan (May 1, 2013)

Orochimaru said:


> Hey guys, what's the name of the music that starts at 12:17?


----------



## Orochimaru (May 1, 2013)

Hasan said:


> _Senya ("Many Nights")_ from the Naruto Shippūden Original Soundtrack II CD.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v1zRYJoBUdU[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome! Thank you very much.


----------



## Surf (May 3, 2013)

What's the song that plays 28 seconds in? Thanks!

[YOUTUBE]mE-lmwvF6Xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2013)

Surf said:


> What's the song that plays 28 seconds in? Thanks!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mE-lmwvF6Xg[/YOUTUBE]



_"Raikiri (Thunder Break)"_ from Naruto Original Soundtrack II.

[YOUTUBE]6MBX-JJblLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 4, 2013)

waves

What's the song that starts at 14:00?


----------



## Axiom (May 4, 2013)

Heh.  First song of the first soundtrack--simply known as Shippuden.

[YOUTUBE]j-BxMw52r1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thebean3r (May 11, 2013)

I know this is old and any help would be greatly appreciated. For the original not shippuden, episode 76 when yashamaru tells gaara about love. It starts at about 1050-12:12. Heres a link: It is not


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 11, 2013)

thebean3r said:


> I know this is old and any help would be greatly appreciated. For the original not shippuden, episode 76 when yashamaru tells gaara about love. It starts at about 1050-12:12. Heres a link: It is not



This is unreleased soundtrack:
[YOUTUBE]ZphHT-epV3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Iruel (May 18, 2013)

anyone know the name of the track when Hiruko (Yamato) is making his way to the Tenchi Bridge to meet up with Kabuto?


----------



## Coffee Driven (May 19, 2013)

Utakata said:


> anyone know the name of the track when Hiruko (Yamato) is making his way to the Tenchi Bridge to meet up with Kabuto?



The piece is a segment of  _Hurricane Suite_, Track 28 from Naruto Shippuuden OST 1.


----------



## Sasukeit (May 24, 2013)

Hey, I have ever wanted to know which the theme song in this episode was. 
Hope some of you can help me, the song starts at about 7 minutes after the beginning, we are in the first series in the Hidden Star Village arc.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys!

I'm looking for the song that starts playing around 5.40 ()! Anyone have an idea?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (May 24, 2013)

Sasukeit said:


> Hey, I have ever wanted to know which the theme song in this episode was.
> Hope some of you can help me, the song starts at about 7 minutes after the beginning, we are in the first series in the Hidden Star Village arc.



It's on the 'unreleased' soundtrack and it's called "Memories".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PAm_NmzunA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hasan (May 25, 2013)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm looking for the song that starts playing around 5.40 ()! Anyone have an idea?



It is an unreleased track, commonly referred to as _"Fierce"_.

[YOUTUBE]_c7ScwVGWkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cobalt (May 30, 2013)

Back in part 1 Naruto what song played when Gaara defeated Rock Lee, and Gai was holding him?


----------



## Hasan (May 31, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Back in part 1 Naruto what song played when Gaara defeated Rock Lee, and Gai was holding him?



A version of _"Grief and Sorrow"_ from the third CD, commonly known as Hokage's Funeral Theme...

[YOUTUBE]r_yNRlJck_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Iruel (Jun 5, 2013)

What was the theme that played immediately after Sasori died?


----------



## Hasan (Jun 5, 2013)

Utakata said:


> What was the theme that played immediately after Sasori died?



It is a choir-only part?unreleased?of Hurricane Suite.

[YOUTUBE]N3sJjLjBTtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello. This is a section where you ask questions regarding the forum, not episodes or anime-related inquiries.

There is a thread for asking about soundtracks and the like though, here's a  to it. People in there should be able to help you out. Good luck.


----------



## BigDanBigdan (Jul 3, 2013)

Thankyou my friend!


----------



## BigDanBigdan (Jul 3, 2013)

So i pretty much came across and song used in the naruto anime that neither found in the official soundtrack or even the Unreleased soundtrack.

It may sound like "setting sun" but it isn't....

Kain = Simon Templeman, Raziel = Michael Bell

I posted a link to the video that contains the song. Please help if possible and thankyou


----------



## Hasan (Jul 3, 2013)

BigDanBigdan said:


> So i pretty much came across and song used in the naruto anime that neither found in the official soundtrack or even the Unreleased soundtrack.
> 
> It may sound like "setting sun" but it isn't....
> 
> ...



An unreleased track; sometimes referred to Kabuto's Theme or Sai's.

[YOUTUBE]x4muK-UZArY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BigDanBigdan (Jul 3, 2013)

Hasan said:


> An unreleased track; sometimes referred to Kabuto's Theme or Sai's.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]x4muK-UZArY[/YOUTUBE]




My god, what has tooken me about several months to find. You found in less than a hour. You'r amazing!  THANKYOU!:amazed


----------



## Myci (Jul 4, 2013)

Heyy, ive been trying to figure out a song for agees but havnt had any luck. ITs showed up a bunch of times so far in naruto (origional) but without rewatching I cant name all of them.  In episode 172 (origional) it starts at about 19:12 and picks up. Has some guitar in it, and its when he embraces the fox's chakra.

strongly implied


----------



## Hasan (Jul 5, 2013)

Myci said:


> Heyy, ive been trying to figure out a song for agees but havnt had any luck. ITs showed up a bunch of times so far in naruto (origional) but without rewatching I cant name all of them.  In episode 172 (origional) it starts at about 19:12 and picks up. Has some guitar in it, and its when he embraces the fox's chakra.
> 
> Link removed



_"Need To Be Strong"_ from Original Soundtrack CD I

[YOUTUBE]2pWEtpcFCjo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Myci (Jul 5, 2013)

it was the first one >.>  gosh i feel sooo silly. Thanks a ton!!!


----------



## Jetman (Jul 10, 2013)

What's the name of the song in naruto episode 60 that plays around 23:38?


----------



## Weapon (Jul 10, 2013)

This would be amazing if someone could help me with this OST as I've spent AGES trying to find it. It's sort of similar to the Tragedy Of The Uchiha OST but different.

It starts 6:52 Episode 40 Of Part 1 / Zaku's Flashback


----------



## Weapon (Jul 10, 2013)

Jetman said:


> What's the name of the song in naruto episode 60 that plays around 23:38?



I could of helped you, but including both credits my episode only goes for 23:05 . Are you sure you have the right time?


----------



## Jetman (Jul 10, 2013)

oh sorry, i just noticed it was ep 60 and 61 combined that I was watching, it starts episode 61 time around 13:08


----------



## Hasan (Jul 10, 2013)

Weaponess said:


> This would be amazing if someone could help me with this OST as I've spent AGES trying to find it. It's sort of similar to the Tragedy Of The Uchiha OST but different.
> 
> It starts 6:52 Episode 40 Of Part 1 / Zaku's Flashback



[YOUTUBE]N-NXntQv0vo[/YOUTUBE]



Jetman said:


> oh sorry, i just noticed it was ep 60 and 61 combined that I was watching, it starts episode 61 time around 13:08



It's a version of the track, Hinata vs. Neji, by Musashi Project.

[YOUTUBE]hG4AUULCIZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Swordsman (Jul 25, 2013)

Laest episode where mardara desimates. 3:45 onward

The song is quiet, but it begins with drums.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 25, 2013)

Black Swordsman said:


> Laest episode where mardara desimates. 3:45 onward
> 
> The song is quiet, but it begins with drums.



An unreleased track, played first for Tobi.

[YOUTUBE]jnGLBSM2jHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chcknboo27 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for the background music that plays in Naruto (first series, not Shippuden) episode 99 beginning at 15:21. I've checked Naruto OSTs 1-3 and couldn't find it there so I think it might be an unreleased track. Any help is much appreciated!

Link to the episode on Hulu


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 26, 2013)

What's the name of the song that plays when Madara summons the meteorite and Onoki tries to stop it?

IIRC, it also played when the Gedo Mazo was summoned to the battlefield.


----------



## John Sheppard (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone knows this?


----------



## Hasan (Jul 26, 2013)

chcknboo27 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for the background music that plays in Naruto (first series, not Shippuden) episode 99 beginning at 15:21. I've checked Naruto OSTs 1-3 and couldn't find it there so I think it might be an unreleased track. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Link to the episode on Hulu



Unfortunately, not even a fan-made version is available. 



Hydreigon said:


> What's the name of the song that plays when Madara summons the meteorite and Onoki tries to stop it?
> 
> IIRC, it also played when the Gedo Mazo was summoned to the battlefield.



It's an unreleased track; it played when Kabuto reveals his army as well:

[YOUTUBE]PN0db_RoOFo[/YOUTUBE]



Azzrael said:


> Anyone knows this?



It's an unreleased version of the track, _"Nankofuraku"_, from Original Soundtrack II:

[YOUTUBE]WXtI6D110Us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MrSackBalls (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys! Anyone know the song between 0:30-6:00 in the original Naruto ep 142? Its like a genin training montage thingy. Appreciate any help! I would post a video but there arent much original naruto videos on youtube. Thanks!


----------



## Revolution (Jul 28, 2013)

Where can I find the soundtrack to Episode 322 @13:40?  It is when the meteor is falling from the sky.  That is some great music that is perfect for Madara


----------



## Hasan (Jul 28, 2013)

MrSackBalls said:


> Hey guys! Anyone know the song between 0:30-6:00 in the original Naruto ep 142? Its like a genin training montage thingy. Appreciate any help! I would post a video but there arent much original naruto videos on youtube. Thanks!



Unfortunately, not even a fan-made version is available. 

(It's the same track, our fellow member asked for, earlier in the post above yours.)



Sarahmint said:


> Where can I find the soundtrack to Episode 322 @13:40?  It is when the meteor is falling from the sky.  That is some great music that is perfect for Madara



(This one as well. )

It's an unreleased track; known among the fans as "Gedou Mazou's Theme". It also played during the sequence when Kabuto's Edo Tensei army is revealed:

[YOUTUBE]PN0db_RoOFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rikuto (Jul 28, 2013)

Hasan said:


> It's an unreleased track; known among the fans as "Gedou Mazou's Theme". It also played during the sequence when Kabuto's Edo Tensei army is revealed:




I suppose we should all be thankful for at least a prerelease track, but the audio quality on that is just foul.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 29, 2013)

Rikuto said:


> I suppose we should all be thankful for at least a prerelease track, but the audio quality on that is just foul.



I'm afraid that's the best version available at the moment, so we'll have to wait until someone improves it, or the Soundtrack III CD for the official?_if_ it sees the light of the day, that is.


----------



## TreeMugger (Aug 2, 2013)

*Episode 107 Uzamaki Footrace*

Hey could anyone tell me what song plays at the end of episode 107 of Naruto Shippuden during the shadow clone foot race? Please and thank you  this has been driving me crazy!


----------



## Hasan (Aug 2, 2013)

TreeMugger said:


> Hey could anyone tell me what song plays at the end of episode 107 of Naruto Shippuden during the shadow clone foot race? Please and thank you  this has been driving me crazy!



_Shikkū (Foreboding Skies)_?Track 14 from the SHIPPŪDEN Original Soundtrack II CD.


----------



## TreeMugger (Aug 2, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## Bakatsu (Aug 3, 2013)

What's the soundtrack in the episode 323 at 13:14 (mizukage+raikage vs madara) ?


----------



## Hasan (Aug 3, 2013)

Bakatsu said:


> What's the soundtrack in the episode 323 at 13:14 (mizukage+raikage vs madara) ?



It's an unreleased composition, commonly known as Tobi vs Konan theme. There isn't any decent fan-made version at the moment, so you'll have to bear with this one:


----------



## di4exql.uocx (Aug 8, 2013)

10charrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hasan (Aug 8, 2013)

Phosphor said:


> I suppose that Akatsuki/Tobi track that played from 18:50 on still hasn't been released, right? Has anyone tried to reconstruct it yet? If so, can somone please give me a (youtube) link to it? Would be much appreciated.



Correct. It's not perfect, but I suppose it will work:


----------



## crazyhypes (Aug 10, 2013)

hi guys 

I'm looking for the soundtrack or song that plays in the original naruto episode 54 when it shows the name of the episode 

thanks


----------



## Hasan (Aug 10, 2013)

crazyhypes said:


> hi guys
> 
> I'm looking for the soundtrack or song that plays in the original naruto episode 54 when it shows the name of the episode
> 
> thanks



I'm afraid no such track is available. Actually, it doesn't sound like it was meant to be a complete track. If you can find a bit longer version played during an actual instance, that is not the splash (episode title screen)...then I may be of help.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 11, 2013)

What is the name of the song when Choji rematches that other fat boy. Song starts at 5:10 this


----------



## Hasan (Aug 11, 2013)

Ubereem said:


> What is the name of the song when Choji rematches that other fat boy. Song starts at 5:10 this



An unreleased track, known as Sound Five Battle Theme, by Musashi:


----------



## Scydmore (Aug 12, 2013)

*Cant find a certain theme! Please help!*

Sorry if this is the wrong place to be posting this question, im new just signed up haha.

Im trying to find out the song that plays when Raiga is falling off the cliff.

Its episode 157 and starts at 17:20

Thanks


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 12, 2013)

There's a thread dedicated to this stuff. It's called "what soundtrack is..." or something like that.


----------



## Scydmore (Aug 12, 2013)

I did find it but it was closed so i couldnt post :/


----------



## Prototype (Aug 12, 2013)

Here you go:

"Broken Bonds":
Link removed


----------



## Scydmore (Aug 12, 2013)

OMG Thanks man!


----------



## Gaara91 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Calm soundtrack during Naruto and Sasuke's battle*

it plays during Episode 133 - A Plea From a Friend, when Naruto and Sasuke are standing on logs of wood in the river during their battle a the final valley and Naruto tells Sasuke he wonders if what he feels for Iruka is what a son would feel for his father and what he feels for Sasuke is what he would feel for his brother if he had one. There's a clean electric guitar and a piano in the background and a distorted lead guitar playing the melody. Anyone got an idea????


----------



## DoSGrievious (Aug 23, 2013)

just finished watching kakashi love song episode 191 of naruto shippuden. The song i am looking for starts around 15 min and it is a very upbeat song


----------



## Hasan (Aug 23, 2013)

Gaara91 said:


> it plays during Episode 133 - A Plea From a Friend, when Naruto and Sasuke are standing on logs of wood in the river during their battle and Naruto tells Sasuke he wonders if what he feels for Iruka is what a son would feel for his father and what he feels for Sasuke is what he would feel for his brother if he had one. There's a clean electric guitar and a piano in the background and a distorted lead guitar playing the melody. Anyone got an idea????



_Oh! Student and Teacher Affection_ by Toshiro Masuda; from Original Soundtrack III CD.














DoSGrievious said:


> just finished watching kakashi love song episode 191 of naruto shippuden. The song i am looking for starts around 15 min and it is a very upbeat song



An unreleased track, referred to as _TenTen's Theme_, by Toshiro Masuda.


----------



## grimlokk (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello I am new to the boards and this song is killing me I cannot find it.

The song was found in episode 328 of Naruto shippuden. Its the last song played before the ending song. The song starts at 19:53.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hasan (Aug 29, 2013)

grimlokk said:


> Hello I am new to the boards and this song is killing me I cannot find it.
> 
> The song was found in episode 328 of Naruto shippuden. Its the last song played before the ending song. The song starts at 19:53.
> 
> Thanks so much!



_"Breakdown"_ by yaiba. It appears that this version has slightly different sound from the original TV version, that you ask for (or it's just me).


----------



## grimlokk (Aug 29, 2013)

Hasan said:


> _"Breakdown"_ by yaiba. It appears that this version has slightly different sound from the original TV version, that you ask for (or it's just me).



Thats it! Thanks so much!


----------



## lolface (Aug 29, 2013)

Hasan said:


> _"Breakdown"_ by yaiba. It appears that this version has slightly different sound from the original TV version, that you ask for (or it's just me).


Nah, it's not you, it's really different. ^^
Well, the difference is not too big, mainly it's using a different drumset and some percussion things were added. ^^


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 30, 2013)

Question: in Naruto Shippuden episode 322, what song/soundtrack is playing right when Madara jumps through the steam and a bunch of fireballs start appearing?


----------



## Hasan (Aug 31, 2013)

lolface said:


> Nah, it's not you, it's really different. ^^
> Well, the difference is not too big, mainly it's using a different drumset and some percussion things were added. ^^



Ah, I figured. 



ATastyMuffin said:


> Question: in Naruto Shippuden episode 322, what song/soundtrack is playing right when Madara jumps through the steam and a bunch of fireballs start appearing?



It was played for the first time in that episode, so it will be a while till a decent fan-made version is available (assuming it's played in 2-3 more episodes).


----------



## lolface (Aug 31, 2013)

Hasan said:


> It was played for the first time in that episode, so it will be a while till a decent fan-made version is available (assuming it's played in 2-3 more episodes).



actually it played in 276 for the first time... ^^
I don't really think, that it's possible to get it with just 2 - 3 more samples... at best a low quality version, but vocal remove really ruins some parts of the track...

The track I called "The Allied Shinobi Forces" for example already played 13 times and it's still not possible to make a completly clean version without using vocal remove. (but here I have to say, that it's almost clean, only some small parts still have noices and/or voices)

So the only hope we/I have is that they play the track from 276/322 a lot of times, at best with really soon and with usable, clean parts... or that OST 3 gets released and it'll be on it, but I kind of lost hope for OST 3 actually getting released...


----------



## MajinBuu (Aug 31, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Question: in Naruto Shippuden episode 322, what song/soundtrack is playing right when Madara jumps through the steam and a bunch of fireballs start appearing?



Only this LQ version for now  : 
Omoi



Yo ! 

I'm looking for the soundtrack or song that plays in the original naruto episode 85 when it shows the title of the episode and Sasuke try to hit itachi. 

thanks


----------



## Hasan (Sep 1, 2013)

lolface said:


> actually it played in 276 for the first time... ^^
> I don't really think, that it's possible to get it with just 2 - 3 more samples... at best a low quality version, but vocal remove really ruins some parts of the track...
> 
> The track I called "The Allied Shinobi Forces" for example already played 13 times and it's still not possible to make a completly clean version without using vocal remove. (but here I have to say, that it's almost clean, only some small parts still have noices and/or voices)
> ...



Wierd that no one noticed it before... At first, I thought you mistook it for the Mazō's Theme.

... about the Soundtrack III, I'd like to think if they were to release it, it would be this year, since there's no movie. We're going to have to wait till November for the announcement, if it follows the pattern of the past two CDs.



MajinBuu said:


> Only this LQ version for now  :
> Omoi



That's why I didn't post it; that quality is way too low. Mazō's Theme is low quality as well, but it's clear enough to listen to it...



> Yo !
> 
> I'm looking for the soundtrack or song that plays in the original naruto episode 85 when it shows the title of the episode and Sasuke try to hit itachi.
> 
> thanks



An unreleased track, goes around by the title: _"Predicament"_.


----------



## Komoyaru (Sep 5, 2013)

anyone know the song that played during that epic kurama/sage flashback in this week's episode? Also if anyone finds a youtube version of that BM mode naruto hmu TYYYYY


----------



## Hasan (Sep 5, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> anyone know the song that played during that epic kurama/sage flashback in this week's episode?



It's an unreleased track, commonly known as _"Decision"_:














> Also if anyone finds a youtube version of that BM mode naruto hmu TYYYYY



Please be more clear... Are you asking for the track, played when Naruto fought the Bijū?


----------



## lolface (Sep 6, 2013)

(maybe it'll get more attention here...)

I tried to make the anime version of "My Name" as clean as possible, mostly just using the 329 sample, since the 286-287 preview one doesn't have many usable parts and has just 30 secs...

I'm really suprised about how it turned out, there are still many parts with voices and or noices left, but for using just one (well, actually I could count the 329 one as 2 samples, since they basically played it twice ^^)
I used the movie version as reference since all parts that are shown in the anime version are in that one too and same thing the other way around... ^^

difference
That's all I could do to it :/
still better than nothing

but the better option is just listening to the movie version ^^


----------



## googleplayer (Sep 7, 2013)

*What is the name of the new soundtrack?*

Hey com,

i wanted to ask how is the name of the new soundtrack in episode 329, where naruto open the seal from kurama??
If you don't know what i mean : *needed* another pawn to synch to the Gedou Mazou at 8:10 minute.


yours sincerely, googleplayer

PS: sorry for my bad english


----------



## Hasan (Sep 7, 2013)

googleplayer said:


> Hey com,
> 
> i wanted to ask how is the name of the new soundtrack in episode 329, where naruto open the seal from kurama??
> If you don't know what i mean : mythic proportions at 8:10 minute.
> ...



_"Shutsujin / Departure to the Frontlines"_ by Yasuharu Takanashi—from Shippūden Original Soundtrack I.












It isn't a _new_ track, though. Or you're asking for the other one? The link you provided doesn't work.


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Sep 9, 2013)

Does anyone know the name of the track that played during the epic battle - Kurama + Naruto vs Bijuu?

Edit: Nvm, found out it's a slightly different version of RtN "My Name". Is this version released?


----------



## Hasan (Sep 11, 2013)

Fatal Warrior said:


> Does anyone know the name of the track that played during the epic battle - Kurama + Naruto vs Bijuu?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, found out it's a slightly different version of RtN "My Name". *Is this version released?*



No, but lolface posted a reworked, clean version above. Of course, as clean as he could make with just one episode and a few seconds preview. Refer to his post above.


----------



## SirMarty (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what song plays when the Allied Shinobi Forces is formed?

Please and thank you!

It's this episode. Between 6:12 to 6:44.


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Sep 21, 2013)

YoBlizz said:


> Does anyone know what song plays when the Allied Shinobi Forces is formed?
> 
> Please and thank you!
> 
> It's this episode. Between 6:12 to 6:44.



It?s unreleased.
You can find it here: Link removed


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Sep 26, 2013)

Can someone please tell me the song at 16:15 in the last episode? When Itachi and Sasuke were talking and Itahci had a flashback about Naruto?


----------



## Hasan (Sep 28, 2013)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> Can someone please tell me the song at 16:15 in the last episode? When Itachi and Sasuke were talking and Itahci had a flashback about Naruto?



An unreleased track, played first in episode 249. . .


----------



## Adri67 (Oct 4, 2013)

In episode 301 *chibaku tensei crater* from 18:43 to 19:27 whats the song ive been looking for months if anybody knows please tell me =[ and thank you


----------



## lolface (Oct 5, 2013)

Hasan said:


> An unreleased track, played first in episode 249. . .



actually, it played in 246 for the first time. ^^



Adrian204268g said:


> In episode 301 status quo from 18:43 to 19:27 whats the song ive been looking for months if anybody knows please tell me =[ and thank you



It's an unreleased track... :/ noone uploaded it yet, but I have an almost finished version, that I didn't upload to youtube yet, since the vocal remove parts (kinda) ruin it...

edit: well, they are a few versions floating around other than the one I made... but they are all completly or mostly in low quality, meaning that vocal remove was used on it, which ruins this track... :/

well, just now uploaded it to mediafire though: status quo

I hope that they'll play it often in future episodes and with the parts that I need, there really isn't much left to do with this track.... :/


----------



## Melwis (Oct 11, 2013)

*(EP 334) Song name when Itachi/Sasuke teams up on Kabuto?*

Really would like the name on that track! I recognize it well so i'm sure it's been included a long time in Naruto but I never have actually tried to find the name for it ;o


----------



## Hasan (Oct 12, 2013)

Melwis said:


> Really would like the name on that track! I recognize it well so i'm sure it's been included a long time in Naruto but I never have actually tried to find the name for it ;o



Please be more specific, since the whole episode is about them teaming up.  Regardless, you're asking for one of these. . .

_"Jinchūriki"_ from Original Soundtrack I:











_"Midaregami"_ from Original Soundtrack II:











_"Kokuten"_ from Original Soundtrack II:













lolface said:


> actually, it played in 246 for the first time. ^^



As expected of 94lolface, eh. 

. . . By the way, is it possible for you to re-create the track "Decision" now that it's played in more than 2 episodes, since you uploaded your version a year ago?


----------



## lolface (Oct 12, 2013)

Hasan said:


> . . . By the way, is it possible for you to re-create the track "Decision" now that it's played in more than 2 episodes, since you uploaded your version a year ago?



well, I have a redone version on my harddrive... but... there are still lots of parts with voices left...
I want to wait until they played it enough to at least have clean versions of the parts that vocal remove (kinda) ruins...

if still interested, I could upload it to mediafire though... ^^


----------



## Hasan (Oct 12, 2013)

lolface said:


> well, I have a redone version on my harddrive... but... there are still lots of parts with voices left...
> I want to wait until they played it enough to at least have clean versions of the parts that vocal remove (kinda) ruins...
> 
> if still interested, I could upload it to mediafire though... ^^



Certainly. . . 

EDIT: I see, Ep. 328 and 329 aren't enough. I would have liked to think, we could get a near-perfect version with samples from 249 – 283 – 311 – 328 – 329.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Oct 12, 2013)

What's the name of the song in Naruto 128 this around the 1:20 mark?


----------



## Hasan (Oct 12, 2013)

A Soggy Cactus said:


> What's the name of the song in Naruto 128 this around the 1:20 mark?



An unreleased track, referred to as _"A Lifetime Promise":_


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Oct 18, 2013)

What's the name of the song in Shippuden episode 2 when Kakashi is explaining the bell rule? It's toward the end of the episode.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 19, 2013)

A Soggy Cactus said:


> What's the name of the song in Shippuden episode 2 when Kakashi is explaining the bell rule? It's toward the end of the episode.



The titular track, _"Shippūden"_ from Original Soundtrack I.


----------



## SirMarty (Oct 24, 2013)

What's the music that plays when Tobi attacks Danzō, Fū and Torune in Episode 208?

:33


----------



## Hasan (Oct 26, 2013)

YoBlizz said:


> What's the music that plays when Tobi attacks Danzō, Fū and Torune in Episode 208?
> 
> :33



It's an unreleased track, referred to as _"Six Paths of Pain"_ or _"Judgement"_:


----------



## OmanJiggy (Nov 3, 2013)

*Please help me find this song.*

Hello,
I was just wondering if you guys could help me out?  I've been trying to find this song for awhile and just have had no luck.  I heard it on Naruto Shippuden Episode 139 The Mystery of Tobi around the end, I think about 21 min in.  Tobi is telling Sasuke about his brother and the song sounds sinister and has deep voices singing.  Thank you for your time!


----------



## Hasan (Nov 3, 2013)

OmanJiggy said:


> Hello,
> I was just wondering if you guys could help me out?  I've been trying to find this song for awhile and just have had no luck.  I heard it on Naruto Shippuden Episode 139 The Mystery of Tobi around the end, I think about 21 min in.  Tobi is telling Sasuke about his brother and the song sounds sinister and has deep voices singing.  Thank you for your time!



An unreleased track, commonly referred to as _"Tobi's Theme"_ or _"Madara's Theme"_, by Yasuharu Takanashi.


----------



## OmanJiggy (Nov 6, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much!  I was just wondering since you said its unreleased if you know if they are going to release an official version?  Thanks again!


----------



## MajinBuu (Nov 7, 2013)

Never


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 10, 2013)

*I want to know which episode that the soundtrack "Red Rose (紅薔薇, Benibara)" from Naruto Shippūden OST II CD played in it? I don't recall any episode of Shippūden has this soundtrack.*


----------



## neshru (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I think it has never been used.


----------



## ASYM638 (Nov 11, 2013)

neshru said:


> Yeah, I think it has never been used.



*It's quite awesome and I wonder why they haven't used it even with a section of it.*


----------



## MajinBuu (Nov 14, 2013)

Maybe they use it in a previews or movie/ova/games.


----------



## Aren73 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Itachi Susanoo Theme*

Hey all, I've a question about the music used in episode 138 of the anime. The one when Itachi starts to get up and uses the Susanoo. It is not "Itachi's theme" and I can't find the name for it anywhere. 
So, does anyone know what that theme/piece is called and from which album it is? I MUST HAVE IT!!! 


On a side note, Itachi won that battle hands down...even though he was ill and almost blind he still took out Sasuke...poor guy....Sasuke shouldn't go around saying he killed Itachi because he didn't....rant over.


----------



## Katou (Nov 17, 2013)

I know it's a lot of hard work but check all the OST in Naruto Shippuden . . or to make shorter. . anything that associates with " Akatsuki OST " 

and yes Itachi won that battle . . .Susano solos  . .

and credits for Sasuke for being so damn lucky by being blessed alot with luck . .


----------



## Aren73 (Nov 17, 2013)

Found it! Trawled through the whole of the first OST, then it was the second one I clicked on the second OST. It is called Yogensha (prophet) and it is track 5. Hopefully someone else will also find this useful, one of the best tracks there is! Go Itachi!


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2013)

the song used in this episode with itachi's flashback. i am not sure i heard it before.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 21, 2013)

Addy said:


> the song used in this episode with itachi's flashback. i am not sure i heard it before.



First track is _"Saika"_ from Shippuden Original Soundtrack II:











Second one is an unreleased track, referred to as _"Danzou's Theme"_:











The third track is a version of the unreleased track, called _"Decision"_, played without wadaiko. Here's the original version, if you prefer:


----------



## Trickster873 (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone know the song around 10:14 in episode 338?  Cheers in advance


----------



## Shanan (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking for the song (or the name of) from episode 339 at about 6:17. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hasan (Nov 22, 2013)

Trickster873 said:


> Anyone know the song around 10:14 in episode 338?  Cheers in advance



I take it the timing is from the NarutoGet version? Because in the 23 minute version, no BGM is playing at that time.

It's a part of the Hurricane Suite, from SHIPPUDEN Original Soundtrack I:














Shanan said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for the song (or the name of) from episode 339 at about 6:17. Thanks in advance!



An unreleased track, commonly referred to as _Edo Tensei Theme_ or _Attack of the Mazou Theme_:


----------



## Katou (Nov 22, 2013)

The Sound Track when Kisame started fighting with Killer bee and a Racoon with a guy with a Big axe . . the start of the Fight. . not in the middle of it


----------



## Revolution (Nov 22, 2013)

What is the name of the song at 06:27?  I am in love with this score (but when I go to youtube, Madara's Theme song is something else)


----------



## Hasan (Nov 22, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> The Sound Track when Kisame started fighting with Killer bee and a Racoon with a guy with a Big axe . . the start of the Fight. . not in the middle of it



_"Shouryuu (TL: Rising Dragon)"_ from Original Soundtrack II CD:














Sarahmint said:


> What is the name of the song at 06:27?  I am in love with this score (but when I go to youtube, Madara's Theme song is something else)







Hasan said:


> An unreleased track, commonly referred to as _Edo Tensei Theme_ or _Attack of the Mazou Theme_:


----------



## Katou (Nov 22, 2013)

Hasan said:


> _"Shouryuu (TL: Rising Dragon)"_ from Original Soundtrack II CD:



Thank you sir


----------



## Altron (Nov 28, 2013)

What's the soundtrack/soundtracks in Naruto shippuden episode 175 where they do the flashbacks of naruto a little after the halfway point of the episode?



starts about 15:40-19:10


----------



## Hasan (Nov 28, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Thank you sir







Altron said:


> What's the soundtrack/soundtracks in Naruto shippuden episode 175 where they do the flashbacks of naruto a little after the halfway point of the episode?
> 
> 
> 
> starts about 15:40-19:10



1. _"Sengubanba (TL: Experienced Many Battles)":_












2. _"Shutsujin (TL: Departure to the Frontlines)":_












Both tracks are from the Original Soundtrack I CD.


----------



## ukko (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello guys! It's month im searching a soundtrack of Naruto Shippuden but can't really find it!! The episode is the 304 from 12.26 min to 13.30 min, where Shikamaru talks with his friends while they are fighting inside the barrier!


----------



## Hasan (Nov 28, 2013)

ukko said:


> Hello guys! It's month im searching a soundtrack of Naruto Shippuden but can't really find it!! The episode is the 304 from 12.26 min to 13.30 min, where Shikamaru talks with his friends while they are fighting inside the barrier!



An unreleased track, commonly referred to as _"Six Paths of Pain"_, _"Pain's Theme"_ and _"Judgement"_:


----------



## ukko (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you very much Hasan!


----------



## Seifuku (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone know the name of the song being played in episode 340 from when deidera is being released to where Dan uses his Ghost transformation jutsu? Approximately from the 4min to about 8 min mark into the episode.


----------



## Hasan (Dec 3, 2013)

Seifuku said:


> Does anyone know the name of the song being played in episode 340 from when deidera is being released to where Dan uses his Ghost transformation jutsu? Approximately from the 4min to about 8 min mark into the episode.



An unreleased track, referred to as _"Minato Saves Kushina Theme"_:














ukko said:


> Thank you very much Hasan!


----------



## Seifuku (Dec 3, 2013)

thanks hasan!


----------



## callofduty443 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hello ! Does anyone know which OST is played in the last shippuden naruto episode(342) in minute 1:14 ?? 
Thank you


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 12, 2013)

callofduty443 said:


> Hello ! Does anyone know which OST is played in the last shippuden naruto episode(342) in minute 1:14 ??
> Thank you



Breakdown from the ROAD TO NINJA OST, already heard in the Minato Vs Tobi episode 248 I think.


----------



## callofduty443 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bless you Yagami1211 !


----------



## jerseys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!

Too bad YT has only low quality versions of the opening.


----------



## TrainUchiha (Dec 20, 2013)

Could anyone tell me what song plays in Episode 144 at 8:25?
 (Option 2)

I've been looking for the last hour or so and had to have listened to at least 40+ tracks with no luck.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dominus (Dec 20, 2013)

TrainUchiha said:


> Could anyone tell me what song plays in Episode 144 at 8:25?
> (Option 2)
> 
> I've been looking for the last hour or so and had to have listened to at least 40+ tracks with no luck.
> ...



It's called Avenger:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8w6H2rp9zI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Dec 23, 2013)

When will we get the new opening theme for naruto shippuden episodes?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Dec 23, 2013)

The openings always change in the first episode of april and the first episode of october,
so the new opening should come with the episode on 3rd april.


----------



## Tourmaline (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone know what was the song during the chunin exam flashbacks in episode 343?


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Dec 25, 2013)

That track is unreleased,
but 94lolface ripped it in a very good quality.:

[YOUTUBE]dajWMHH-JDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mw2monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

*Naruto episode 343 soundtrack question!*

Does anybody know the name of the soundtrack that starts at 06:09 
couldn't seal the whole

Many arigato!!


----------



## mw2monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

okay found out lock many thanks yoyo


----------



## Katou (Dec 28, 2013)

Somewhere in Kakashi Chronicles part 2 

When they were fighting ... though i forgot exactly when


----------



## Hasan (Dec 28, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> Somewhere in Kakashi Chronicles part 2
> 
> When they were fighting ... though i forgot exactly when



I have the 44 minute long _one episode_, I presume the Part 2 starts from when Minato comes to aid the Konoha nin:

"Jinchuuriki" is the track playing at that time:












When Kakashi rescues Obito – “Hidden Will Fight to Fight”:












When Obito kills Taiseki – (Part of, starts about 7:20) “Hurricane Suite”:












When Kakashi and Obito fight Kakkou – “Lightning Speed”:












When Kakashi fights Kakkou after the Sharingan transplant – “Emergence of Talents”:


----------



## MakeEmum (Jan 6, 2014)

I wanna know what song is this, I assume it's from naruto

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxy7vnobb8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hasan (Jan 7, 2014)

MakeEmum said:


> I wanna know what song is this, I assume it's from naruto
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxy7vnobb8g[/YOUTUBE]



_"Flying Light"_ by Takanashi Yasuharu?from Shippuuden Movie III CD:


----------



## Omolara (Jan 8, 2014)

Anybody know where I can find downloads of the op/ed? Like, the actual clips themselves.


----------



## yonkoupakman (Jan 13, 2014)

HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW THE SONG THAT PLAYS WHEN ENMA FIRST COMES OUT????
BEEN LOOKING FOREVER AND IT'S KILLING ME. 

link here:  this is how I feel about that
song starts at 6:05

PLEASE HELP ME IM GOING CRAZY


----------



## Dominus (Jan 13, 2014)

yonkoupakman said:


> HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW THE SONG THAT PLAYS WHEN ENMA FIRST COMES OUT????
> BEEN LOOKING FOREVER AND IT'S KILLING ME.
> 
> link here:  this is how I feel about that
> ...



It's called Heavy Violence.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 23, 2014)

The name of the new ending song?


----------



## Dominus (Jan 24, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> The name of the new ending song?



Rainbow (虹, Niji).


----------



## Trickster873 (Jan 26, 2014)

Anyone know the soundtrack that starts playing around 16:20 in episode 347 of Shippuden? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hasan (Jan 26, 2014)

Trickster873 said:


> Anyone know the soundtrack that starts playing around 16:20 in episode 347 of Shippuden? Many thanks in advance.



Well, this is a _new_ track, played for the first time.


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd like to know the soundtrack that plays here at 0:13? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Hasan (Feb 5, 2014)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> I'd like to know the soundtrack that plays here at 0:13? I'd really appreciate it.



An unreleased variation of the track, Hyouhaku ('Wandering'); commonly referred to as Sasuke's Theme:


----------



## cylo (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey, anyone know name of the song in ep 350 which starts at 19:51?


----------



## Hasan (Feb 14, 2014)

cylo said:


> Hey, anyone know name of the song in ep 350 which starts at 19:51?



It's an unreleased track, and not many fan-made versions are there, it seems:


----------



## Zurui (Feb 18, 2014)

*Bear with me, need help with an OST*

I want this soundtrack REALLY bad; but I think it's unreleased. Is there anything I can do to get a clean version?

Soundtrack:Six


----------



## Hasan (Feb 18, 2014)

Zurui said:


> I want this soundtrack REALLY bad; but I think it's unreleased. Is there anything I can do to get a clean version?
> 
> Soundtrack:Six



From SHIPPUUDEN Original Soundtrack II, the 9th track, _Midaregami (TL: Unkempt Hair)_:


----------



## Zurui (Feb 19, 2014)

*Hello friends! I'm looking for a soundtrack that I REALLY like. Video inside c:*

Kabuto uses Hakeguki no jutsu

Six


----------



## Zurui (Feb 20, 2014)

Og Hadan I love you! (No homo) lol cheers buddy thanks!


----------



## h4wX (Feb 22, 2014)

*Song from episode 130, 137 and 143*

Hi,

I've been desperately searching for the song starting at 18:43 in the 130th episode of Naruto( Six ). Also, I've noticed that it plays in the episodes 137, 143 and many others. Can someone please help me?


----------



## Hasan (Feb 22, 2014)

h4wX said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been desperately searching for the song starting at 18:43 in the 130th episode of Naruto( Six ). Also, I've noticed that it plays in the episodes 137, 143 and many others. Can someone please help me?



It's an unreleased track, referred to as "Despair", composed by Musashi Project:


----------



## h4wX (Feb 22, 2014)

Hasan said:


> It's an unreleased track, referred to as "Despair", composed by Musashi Project:



OMG, thank you very much!


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 22, 2014)

do any of you know where i can find a cleaner soundtrack of this song 

Six


----------



## Signer (Feb 22, 2014)

FlashYoruichi said:


> do any of you know where i can find a cleaner soundtrack of this song
> 
> Six



This one is somewhat cleaner I think:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QAvRNQVbpI[/YOUTUBE]

It's an unreleased soundtrack that have only played twice, so as far as I know noone have been able to rip a better version


----------



## mirlotos (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi  !!! 
I really want to know what?s the name of this song , it?s kind of sad , it?s in the fight chiyo/sakura vs sasori in the moment when chiyo discovers  sasori hasnt aged,  pleeeease i?ve been looking for it everywhere without results. it starts in the minute 17:38 in the video 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBi-5VL7lSg[/YOUTUBE]

thanks!!!!!


----------



## Hasan (Mar 7, 2014)

mirlotos said:


> Hi  !!!
> I really want to know what?s the name of this song , it?s kind of sad , it?s in the fight chiyo/sakura vs sasori in the moment when chiyo discovers  sasori hasnt aged,  pleeeease i?ve been looking for it everywhere without results. it starts in the minute 17:38 in the video
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: My internet connection was slow at the time, so I checked it from the episode instead; using your description. My apologies; it seems that you asked for another track that is unreleased, commonly referred to as Sai's Theme:


----------



## MariaUchiha (Mar 7, 2014)

Hello : )

Could you tell me the name of the song that's playing at 18:50-20:20  ?
scythe and those swords.


----------



## Hasan (Mar 8, 2014)

MariaUchiha said:


> Hello : )
> 
> Could you tell me the name of the song that's playing at 18:50-20:20  ?



It's an unreleased version of the track _Kikyou ("Homecoming")_ played without the Shamisen instrument:












Here's the released version with minor difference:


----------



## MariaUchiha (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank  you


----------



## Zurui (Mar 12, 2014)

Can I get a name? c:


----------



## Hasan (Mar 12, 2014)

Zurui said:


> Can I get a name? c:



It's as the comments say: unreleased track, so there is no name for it. That's the only version of the track available right now, unfortunately.


----------



## Zurui (Mar 12, 2014)

The video was uploaded atleast one year back. You'd think they would release it in that time


----------



## Susannah (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello from newbie)

I wonder does anyone know the sorrowful track that plays in NS ep.153 around 9:35 when Tsunade's remembering Jiraiya.  I've been looking everywhere, and somebody suggested that it hasn't been released but in the spirit of Naruto, I still have hope


----------



## Weapon (Mar 15, 2014)

Susannah said:


> Hello from newbie)
> 
> I wonder does anyone know the sorrowful track that plays in NS ep.153 around 9:35 when Tsunade's remembering Jiraiya.  I've been looking everywhere, and somebody suggested that it hasn't been released but in the spirit of Naruto, I still have hope



Here. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKsbdoF1Gv8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Susannah (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you so so much!


----------



## Stargechu (Mar 28, 2014)

hi guys
does anyone know the name of the song in episode 322 when the meteor falls?


----------



## Hasan (Mar 28, 2014)

Stargechu said:


> hi guys
> does anyone know the name of the song in episode 322 when the meteor falls?



An unreleased track, referred to as Edo Tensei Theme or Attack of the Mazou Theme:












EDIT: _That reply number. . . _


----------



## Zurui (Mar 31, 2014)

Can someone tell me the name of the ST that plays at 6:00?


----------



## Hasan (Mar 31, 2014)

Zurui said:


> Can someone tell me the name of the ST that plays at 6:00?



It's an unreleased track, referred to as Kushina's Theme:


----------



## Zurui (Mar 31, 2014)

OST AT 6:00 please


----------



## Zurui (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry please ignore that.


----------



## nill1 (Apr 3, 2014)

*What Naruto theme is this (Asuma)?*

What Naruto theme is this (Asuma)?



Time 43:34


----------



## Hasan (Apr 3, 2014)

nill1 said:


> What Naruto theme is this (Asuma)?
> 
> 
> 
> Time 43:34



Unreleased track, commonly referred to as _"Six Paths of Pain"_:


----------



## nill1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Unreleased track, commonly referred to as _"Six Paths of Pain"_:



Yaar Hasan bhai, thank you. 

How did you link that theme, from youtube?


----------



## nill1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Also, you know if it will be released in the future OST 3?

Another thing: 
Do you know if the Shippuden episodes also use themes from pre-shippuden OSTs (Naruto OST 1,2,3)?

Thanks


----------



## nill1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Last question, pakka promise!

Where all is this theme,  Six Paths of Pain, used? Besides Asuma fight? 

Is there any website, which lists the major usages/appearances of the theme songs?


----------



## Hasan (Apr 4, 2014)

nill1 said:


> Also, you know if it will be released in the future OST 3?



I have no idea, actually. I doubt they will ever release it at this point.



> Another thing:
> Do you know if the Shippuden episodes also use themes from pre-shippuden OSTs (Naruto OST 1,2,3)?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, but only in filler episodes covering the Part I timeline.



nill1 said:


> Last question, pakka promise!
> 
> Where all is this theme,  Six Paths of Pain, used? Besides Asuma fight?
> 
> Is there any website, which lists the major usages/appearances of the theme songs?



In too many episodes, I suppose. Off the top of my head:


 Orochimaru watches a young Itachi train (Ep. 114, I think)
 Jiraiya vs Pain
 Nagato's Rinne Tensei
 Tobi vs Danzou's bodyguards


----------



## nill1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you Hasan bhai, Arigato!


----------



## Zurui (Apr 7, 2014)

Can somebody tell me the soundtrack that plays when Edo Itachi enters kabuto's hidout with sasuke and says that he already died once please?


----------



## Weapon (Apr 7, 2014)

Zurui said:


> Can somebody tell me the soundtrack that plays when Edo Itachi enters kabuto's hidout with sasuke and says that he already died once please?



Episode / Time?


----------



## Zurui (Apr 7, 2014)

Videos of these sort are abundant on Youtube, So I thought I'd facilitate your search:. The soundtrack begins almost immediately.


----------



## Hasan (Apr 7, 2014)

Zurui said:


> Videos of these sort are abundant on Youtube, So I thought I'd facilitate your search:. The soundtrack begins almost immediately.



Unreleased track (as usual, damn it Aniplex ):


----------



## Twinzs (Apr 7, 2014)

hello guys its my first reply in this froum <3 but i cant find this sad ost can u find it guys ?

its from naruto shippuuden episode 156 at : 3;58 - 4;58 

and thank u <3


----------



## Zurui (Apr 8, 2014)

I figured as much. Thanks for the time ^^


----------



## Twinzs (Apr 9, 2014)

Twinzs said:


> hello guys its my first reply in this froum <3 but i cant find this sad ost can u find it guys ?
> 
> its from naruto shippuuden episode 156 at : 3;58 - 4;58
> 
> and thank u <3



PLZ I WANT IT NOW


----------



## peterx (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi!
Does anybody know the OST name from the most recent ep (358), at the beginning of the Kyuubi attack? (starts at 02:10)
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hasan (Apr 11, 2014)

Twinzs said:


> hello guys its my first reply in this froum <3 but i cant find this sad ost can u find it guys ?
> 
> its from naruto shippuuden episode 156 at : 3;58 - 4;58
> 
> and thank u <3



Apologies for the late response. . . It's an unreleased track, and this 45 second sample is the only thing I could find:














peterx said:


> Hi!
> Does anybody know the OST name from the most recent ep (358), at the beginning of the Kyuubi attack? (starts at 02:10)
> Thanks in advance!



An unreleased track as well:












It's a low quality release, but if you prefer a clean version, shorter with minor differences, they released it as first track of ROAD TO NINJA movie, titled: _On the Road_:


----------



## Twinzs (Apr 11, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Apologies for the late response. . . It's an unreleased track, and this 45 second sample is the only thing I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg omg thank u <333 ur name is hasan i dont know if u know arabic but :
 مشكور خخخ


----------



## STARSTRIKE (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone have the official name of this song?


----------



## Hasan (Apr 12, 2014)

STARSTRIKE said:


> Does anyone have the official name of this song?



Unfortunately, no. It is an unreleased track, after all.


----------



## peterx (Apr 12, 2014)

Hasan said:


> An unreleased track as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank You so much!!!


----------



## Salamaceras (Apr 27, 2014)

What is the name of the soundtrack that plays right at the beginning at the original Naruto series, episode 166. I have been looking for it everywhere!!


----------



## Hasan (Apr 29, 2014)

Salamaceras said:


> What is the name of the soundtrack that plays right at the beginning at the original Naruto series, episode 166. I have been looking for it everywhere!!



_"Konohamaru's Theme"_ from NARUTO Original Soundtrack II:


----------



## Salamaceras (May 2, 2014)

Thats not what plays. Its this episode: 
I must've not said what episode it was precisely, sorry my bad


----------



## Hasan (May 2, 2014)

Salamaceras said:


> Thats not what plays. Its this episode:
> I must've not said what episode it was precisely, sorry my bad



The episode 166 I saw at NarutoGet had a small Pakkun omake, I thought you were talking about that - my bad. Anyway, the track you're asking for, is this:












_"Sasuke ~Destiny~" by Musashi Project_


----------



## Miki800 (May 3, 2014)

[EDIT]:
WAIT! I IGNORE EVERYTHING!
I JUST FOUND IT'S INCLEAN VERSION!! :::


if you could find me a clean version, I'd love you forever!

[/EDIT]


Naruto ("Season 02"?) Episode 048 (not shippuden):

starts at 18:57, ends at 20:00
original OST part available starting around 19:11 +\-
but is combined with something else that is 100% different from the original OST part, I can't explain it with words and its too troublesome to cut and edit to explain it myself...

its basically the background repeating sound that you can hear from 19:00 till about 19:08

it makes the whole experience of hearing that ST much more authentic and is exactly what I need.

if any of you could get me a clean copy of that, without the episode's sound of speech, effects and stuff crashing it would be terrific!

Got all OSTs, its definitely not in them.


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2014)

Miki800 said:


> [EDIT]:
> WAIT! I IGNORE EVERYTHING!
> I JUST FOUND IT'S INCLEAN VERSION!! :::
> 
> ...



Here:












Hope that helps.


----------



## Platypus (May 3, 2014)

Hey there, I"ve been searching for the soundtrack that starts at 11:15 of Naruto episode 85 ().


----------



## Hasan (May 3, 2014)

*@Miki800-san*

Ah, my bad. The version you ask for has additional drums.  That said, I don't think any other better attempted-to-clean version is available - I hit the search button, and the only result is the one you linked already.

But if you happen to find more episodes with that music, you can request our friend, lolface-san. 



Platypus said:


> Hey there, I"ve been searching for the soundtrack that starts at 11:15 of Naruto episode 85 ().



_"Jiraiya's Theme"_ by Musashi Project:


----------



## King BOo (May 5, 2014)

Where in the first series is Orochimaru fight theme used?  His normal theme is used often, but the faced paced fight theme version I don't remember hearing much


----------



## RockSauron (May 5, 2014)

King BOo said:


> Where in the first series is Orochimaru fight theme used?  His normal theme is used often, but the faced paced fight theme version I don't remember hearing much



I'm pretty sure it's used in the 3RD Hokage vs Orochimaru fight.


----------



## calimike (May 27, 2014)

"Naruto Shippuden" Composer Yasuharu Takanashi Receives JASRAC International Award"Naruto Shippuden" Composer Yasuharu Takanashi Receives JASRAC International Award

Source:  
English: 


*The JASRAC Awards 2014 Top 10 Foreign Income Works

1. "Naruto Shippuden Background Music" (Yasuharu Takanashi/TV Tokyo Music Inc)*
2. "One Piece" (Kouhei Tanaka/Fujipacific Music Inc)
3. "GTO" (Yuusuke Honma/Fujipacific Music Inc)
4. "One Piece" (Shirou Hamaguchi/Fujipacific Music Inc)
5. "Sailor Moon" (Takanori Arisuma/TV Asahi Music Co Ltd)
6. "Incredible Zorori" (Kouhei Tanaka/Sunrise Music Publishing Co Ltd)
7. "Dragon Ball Z" (Shunsuke Kikuchi/Fujipacific Music Inc)
8. "Fairy Tail" (Yasuharu Takanashi/TV Tokyo Music Inc)
9. "Hunter x Hunter" (Toshihiko Sahashi/Fujipacific Music Inc)
10. "Pok?mon" (Shinji Miyazaki/TV Tokyo Music Inc)


----------



## rubbswe (May 30, 2014)

*Desperate for song name!*

Hi, i have been searching everywhere for these 2 songs and i can?t find them anywhere. 

The first one can be seen in this video (  ) starting at  04:20. 

The other one can be seen in this video (  ) starting at 16:20.

 I would appreciate an answer so much


----------



## Hasan (May 31, 2014)

rubbswe said:


> Hi, i have been searching everywhere for these 2 songs and i can?t find them anywhere.
> 
> The first one can be seen in this video (  ) starting at  04:20.



Unreleased work by Musashi Project, usually referred to as "Sarutobi (Remix)":














> The other one can be seen in this video (  ) starting at 16:20.
> 
> I would appreciate an answer so much



Unreleased as well. Unfortunately, no fan-made version is available - either it slipped through their radar, or it was played very little to make a version with adequate quality.


----------



## ApAsAeNgEr (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi guys...

Can anyone help me to find the title of the theme that start to play once the first hokage use his secret technique against the third hokage in episode 71 in the original series not shippuden (during the fight between orochimaru and the third)?
it also play when the death god (shinigami) absorb or take the life of the first and second hokages.


----------



## Bissen (Jun 8, 2014)

ApAsAeNgEr said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Can anyone help me to find the title of the theme that start to play once the first hokage use his secret technique against the third hokage in episode 71 in the original series not shippuden (during the fight between orochimaru and the third)?
> it also play when the death god (shinigami) absorb or take the life of the first and second hokages.




I answered in your other thread too, but here goes. It's an unreleased track.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the name of this song












Starts around the 1:00 minute mark and it's when Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai are fighting Obito


----------



## Hasan (Jun 11, 2014)

Ausorrin said:


> Does anyone know the name of this song
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Narukami ("Screaming God")_ by Yasuharu Takanashi:


----------



## Chad (Jun 24, 2014)

13:07 When Zabuza starts crying

What song is that


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Astral said:


> 13:07 When Zabuza starts crying
> 
> What song is that


----------



## Chad (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry but that's not the one I was asking for, I was asking for the song _after_ Kushina's theme. Starting at 13:07, when Zabuza says "Don't say anything more." Which song is that? ._.


----------



## lolface (Jun 26, 2014)

do you mean this one?
[YOUTUBE]G60w8mb4PU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hasan (Jun 26, 2014)

Astral said:


> Sorry but that's not the one I was asking for, I was asking for the song _after_ Kushina's theme. Starting at 13:07, when Zabuza says "Don't say anything more." Which song is that? ._.





lolface said:


> do you mean this one?
> _-snip-_


More precisely, it's a version without wadaiko (japanese drums).

On a side note, I used to recall vaguely that it was played in some Edo Tensei Zabuza episode, but always ended up watching the EP-266 - in which Utsusemi ("Man of the World") instead.


----------



## lolface (Jun 26, 2014)

Hasan said:


> More precisely, it's a version without wadaiko (japanese drums).
> 
> On a side note, I used to recall vaguely that it was played in some Edo Tensei Zabuza episode, but always ended up watching the EP-266 - in which Utsusemi ("Man of the World") instead.



yeah, I know, but that version is impossible to do except when using too much vocal remove... :/
so the full instrument version is the closest to that. ^^

I might do one anyways and put a mediafire link here. 

edit:
the version as it was heard in the Zabuza Episode:


and the full version, but there are annoying leftovers of speaking in that one...


----------



## Hasan (Jun 26, 2014)

lolface said:


> yeah, I know, but that version is impossible to do except when using too much vocal remove... :/
> so the full instrument version is the closest to that. ^^
> 
> I might do one anyways and put a mediafire link here.
> ...



Your efforts are appreciated as always. +reps!

You know, there are three samples for the drum-less version - when Edo Tensei Asuma is sealed, and at the latest EP-339 when Itachi kills his parents. Think you can try the _strings-only_ version played in EP-263?


----------



## lolface (Jun 27, 2014)

Hasan said:
			
		

> You know, there are three samples for the drum-less version - when Edo Tensei Asuma is sealed, and at the latest EP-339 when Itachi kills his parents.


Yeah, I know, I used all of them. ^^



			
				Hasan said:
			
		

> Think you can try the _strings-only_ version played in EP-263?


Hmm, that would turn out the same way the the full, drumless version - with annoying leftovers of speaking, since making an actually good version is impossible at this point.
BTW, it was also played at the beginning of episode 342, which has at least the full intro clean.  
the problem is the part, that was used in 263 only, but I'll probably put a mediafire link here later on anyways. ^^


----------



## Hydde (Jun 28, 2014)

can i get the links to the latest naruto soundtracks?

i have ost1 and ost2, but i dont know if there are more shippuden osts?

help please


----------



## lolface (Jun 28, 2014)

There aren't any beside the Movie OSTs, that don't get used in the anime anyways.
I think we are all waiting for OST 3... I don't know why it didn't get released yet... :/
Well, some of them (especially Road to Ninja) have remade versions of some tracks from the anime.


----------



## Katou (Jun 28, 2014)

are Naruto OST only one available here?


----------



## SkyeFawn (Jul 5, 2014)

Ok, so I'm trying to find a specific soundtrack and I have been looking everywhere for it for the past 5 hours and it is driving me insane! It is from Naruto Shippuden episode 48 from 13:15 to 15:00. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Itachі (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone know the name of the OST that plays during when Sarutobi is named Hokage and in the most recent ep where Hashirama tries to make peace with Hashirama?


----------



## Hasan (Jul 13, 2014)

SkyeFawn said:


> Ok, so I'm trying to find a specific soundtrack and I have been looking everywhere for it for the past 5 hours and it is driving me insane! It is from Naruto Shippuden episode 48 from 13:15 to 15:00. Any help would be greatly appreciated!



My apologies for the late response; it seems your request was up for quite some time now. 

It's an unreleased track, at times referred to as Kabuto's theme:















Ｉｔａｃｈｉ said:


> Does anyone know the name of the OST that plays during when Sarutobi is named Hokage and in the most recent ep where Hashirama tries to make peace with Hashirama?



_Hisou ("Tragic")_ from Original Soundtrack I CD:


----------



## Itachі (Jul 13, 2014)

Hasan said:


> _Hisou ("Tragic")_ from Original Soundtrack I CD:



Thank you, my favourite OST since its debut. :3


----------



## SkyeFawn (Jul 16, 2014)

Hasan said:


> My apologies for the late response; it seems your request was up for quite some time now.
> 
> It's an unreleased track, at times referred to as Kabuto's theme:





Thank you soooo much!  d /^_\\


----------



## SomeAfroGuy (Jul 23, 2014)

*Can someone PLEASE help me find this sooundtrack.*

It plays in the original Naruto series in a few episodes. It starts off with a whistling theme. It sounds a bit like aquatic music. It usually plays when a character is underwater or a boat is involved. The full thing plays in Naruto Episode 140: Two Heartbeats: Kabuto's Trap when Naruto's heart starts beating after Sakura touches Naruto and Naruto says "Nothing gets the heart cranking like the touch of a beautiful women" at that exact scene, the music I'm looking for starts. If it helps, heres a link to the episode via YouTube (  ) The music starts at the 12:30 second mark exactly. Someone please help me find the music. It sounds amazing.


----------



## comicallyinsane (Aug 17, 2014)

what song starts playing around 16:05 (when naruto falls through the hole and then while sai is trying to fly out on his bird) 

it's also in other episodes around this one 
it's been driving me crazy I can't a version of it anywhere ://


----------



## Hasan (Aug 19, 2014)

SomeAfroGuy said:


> It plays in the original Naruto series in a few episodes. It starts off with a whistling theme. It sounds a bit like aquatic music. It usually plays when a character is underwater or a boat is involved. The full thing plays in Naruto Episode 140: Two Heartbeats: Kabuto's Trap when Naruto's heart starts beating after Sakura touches Naruto and Naruto says "Nothing gets the heart cranking like the touch of a beautiful women" at that exact scene, the music I'm looking for starts. If it helps, heres a link to the episode via YouTube (  ) The music starts at the 12:30 second mark exactly. Someone please help me find the music. It sounds amazing.



Ah, sorry. I hadn't notice your request - seems it has been put for about a month now. 

The track you requested is unreleased, and unfortunately no attempt has been made to clean it, to my knowledge.



comicallyinsane said:


> what song starts playing around 16:05 (when naruto falls through the hole and then while sai is trying to fly out on his bird)
> 
> it's also in other episodes around this one
> it's been driving me crazy I can't a version of it anywhere ://



Here:


----------



## Chad (Aug 26, 2014)

The song starts at 13:06 when Naruto draws chakra from Kurama.

It's supposed to be the "orchestral" version of Naruto's main theme, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## serena4390 (Aug 26, 2014)

What is the soundtrack from Naruto Shippuden episode 362 at 15:36??? If any one knows please reply it will be greatly appreciated!!!!



Forgot to link the episode


----------



## Hasan (Aug 31, 2014)

Astral said:


> The song starts at 13:06 when Naruto draws chakra from Kurama.
> 
> It's supposed to be the "orchestral" version of Naruto's main theme, but I can't seem to find it anywhere.



Those Who Inherit the Will of Fire by Musashi Project?from Original Soundtrack III:













serena4390 said:


> What is the soundtrack from Naruto Shippuden episode 362 at 15:36??? If any one knows please reply it will be greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to link the episode



It's an unreleased track. Although not perfect, but clean enough to be listenable. It was played for the first time in EP.298, so it's usually referred to as Kotoamatsukami by Yasuharu Takanashi:


----------



## Zulzon (Sep 3, 2014)

I want to know a song from the original Naruto series in episode 135. It's the song that plays while Shikaku is telling Shikamaru what a true leader should do and then calls him a coward. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Hasan (Sep 4, 2014)

Zulzon said:


> I want to know a song from the original Naruto series in episode 135. It's the song that plays while Shikaku is telling Shikamaru what a true leader should do and then calls him a coward. Can anyone please help me?



An unreleased track by Toshio Masuda:


----------



## Zulzon (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you very much for your assistance Hasan.


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (Sep 4, 2014)

Does anyone know the name of the soundtrack that plays in the latest episode, when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Obito becomes the Juubi Jinchuriki?


----------



## Ftg07 (Sep 4, 2014)

Whats the name of the OST thats playing at 17:30 of episode 375?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2014)

What's the soundtrack that plays when Tsunade wishes for Naruto to "become a strong man and a great hokage" after the sannin battle?


----------



## Hasan (Sep 5, 2014)

Sasori-Puppet#23 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the soundtrack that plays in the latest episode, when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's an unreleased track, by Yasuharu Takanashi—referred to as _Edo Tensei Army_, _Attack of Mazō_ among other names. Excuse the low quality:















ftg07 said:


> Whats the name of the OST thats playing at 17:30 of episode 375?



_Yamagasumi ('Mountain Haze')_ by Yasuharu Takanashi—from second soundtrack:














Luiz said:


> What's the soundtrack that plays when Tsunade wishes for Naruto to "become a strong man and a great hokage" after the sannin battle?



_Konoha no Iru ('Daylight of Konoha')_ by Musashi Project—from second soundtrack:


----------



## quebec (Sep 5, 2014)

epise 374 begins around 8 minute tsunade and orochimaru are speaking to each other


----------



## Hasan (Sep 6, 2014)

quebec said:


> epise 374 begins around 8 minute tsunade and orochimaru are speaking to each other



You have got the duration wrong, but I suppose you are asking for this:












_Sengubanba ('Experienced Many Battles')_ by Yasuharu Takanashi?from first soundtrack.


----------



## quebec (Sep 6, 2014)

Hasan said:


> You have got the duration wrong, but I suppose you are asking for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i make a mistake you are right  thx for help  there is one more soundtrac which i want to know  

at 10:13 the track starts and ends at 13:03


----------



## Hasan (Sep 6, 2014)

quebec said:


> yeah i make a mistake you are right  thx for help  there is one more soundtrac which i want to know
> 
> at 10:13 the track starts and ends at 13:03



That would be an unreleased track. It isn't perfect, but listenable:


----------



## quebec (Sep 7, 2014)

Hasan said:


> That would be an unreleased track. It isn't perfect, but listenable:



ty u again 
edit: i can?t find the name anywhere^^ can u say it pls ? ^^


----------



## Hasan (Sep 7, 2014)

quebec said:


> ty u again
> edit: i can?t find the name anywhere^^ can u say it pls ? ^^



Well, it's unreleased so there's no title for it, but the user who uploaded the video, called it "Dark Side".


----------



## uchiha itachi3511 (Sep 11, 2014)

hello guys. please help. looking for sountrack. episode 368 ending. when hashirama and madara is forming alliance and they sowed each others guts there goes music. I can find it nowhere.


----------



## Signer (Sep 11, 2014)

uchiha itachi3511 said:


> hello guys. please help. looking for sountrack. episode 368 ending. when hashirama and madara is forming alliance and they sowed each others guts there goes music. I can find it nowhere.




Is this what you are looking for?

Naruto Shippuuden OST I - Kikyou:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxNCOajIvEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## uchiha itachi3511 (Sep 11, 2014)

thank you very much. that;s it.


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Sep 12, 2014)

Does anyone know the name of the song that plays from approximately 6:00 - 8:00 minutes into the first part of the special today (ep 376/377)?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 12, 2014)

when madara's doing taijutsu against the alliance before temari blows him away


----------



## Hasan (Sep 12, 2014)

Dragon Tattoo said:


> Does anyone know the name of the song that plays from approximately 6:00 - 8:00 minutes into the first part of the special today (ep 376/377)?



Unreleased track.

Although no official title is known, but they played it fully in episode 343 without any voice-over. Enjoy:














bloodplzkthxlol said:


> when madara's doing taijutsu against the alliance before temari blows him away



Unreleased track:


----------



## Dragon Tattoo (Sep 12, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Unreleased track.
> 
> Although no official title is known, but they played it fully in episode 343 without any voice-over. Enjoy:
> 
> ...



Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 29, 2014)

1. What track played when juubito break the four crimson barrier in 379? I believe same track was played when madara stabilized his ps against the gokages.

2. What track played when hiruzen used shadow shuriken against juubito in the same episode?


----------



## Hasan (Sep 29, 2014)

Both tracks are unreleased. The quality of the first link isn't spectacular, but listenable.



Jayaraman MinatoItachi said:


> 1. What track played when juubito break the four crimson barrier in 379? I believe same track was played when madara stabilized his ps against the gokages.
















> 2. What track played when hiruzen used shadow shuriken against juubito in the same episode?


----------



## Tokeza (Oct 6, 2014)

*OST that doesn't exist...*

Im not sure if I can request help here or where but...  there is this kinda sad song that I haven't found out even thought I went through all the OST's in youtube. I realized it in the episode 93 at 8:11 - 8:53, so I was wondering if any1 could tell me whats the name of that OST.


----------



## Tokeza (Oct 6, 2014)

*CMON some1 tell me the song?!*

Im not sure if I can request help here or where but... there is this kinda sad song that I haven't found out even thought I went through all the OST's in youtube. I realized it in the episode 93 at 8:11 - 8:53, so I was wondering if any1 could tell me whats the name of that OST.


----------



## YUUHUU (Oct 18, 2014)

*Help with finding a track name!*

can anyone tell me whats the track name for the song that plays in 179 - Kakashi Hatake, The Jonin in Charge (Naruto Shippuden) and its not fooling mood, the track plays when naruto is with sakura and he needs to go to the bathroom it very funny with a duck sound thx in adv


----------



## Hasan (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, I didn't realize that this thread was moved to HoU. . . :amazed



Tokeza said:


> Im not sure if I can request help here or where but... there is this kinda sad song that I haven't found out even thought I went through all the OST's in youtube. I realized it in the episode 93 at 8:11 - 8:53, so I was wondering if any1 could tell me whats the name of that OST.



I have checked 93rd episode from both the series, and there is no "sad" track playing at that duration. However, this is a mysterious track that plays around 6-7 minute in the Shippuuden episode:












Referring to this? 



YUUHUU said:


> can anyone tell me whats the track name for the song that plays in 179 - Kakashi Hatake, The Jonin in Charge (Naruto Shippuden) and its not fooling mood, the track plays when naruto is with sakura and he needs to go to the bathroom it very funny with a duck sound thx in adv



Unreleased track by Toshio Masuda:


----------



## ColdBurst (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm looking for the name of the song which plays in episode 144 (A New Squad! Two People and a dog!) from 8:26ish to 9:36ish. It starts when *SPOILER* Mizuki notices that Iruka used a substitution jutsu when he tried to strike Iruka from behind.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 28, 2014)

ColdBurst said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking for the name of the song which plays in episode 144 (A New Squad! Two People and a dog!) from 8:26ish to 9:36ish. It starts when *SPOILER* Mizuki notices that Iruka used a substitution jutsu when he tried to strike Iruka from behind.



"Avenger" by Musashi Project.












The version played in that episode is _slightly_ different, if it isn't the low-quality video I referred to.


----------



## ColdBurst (Oct 29, 2014)

Hasan said:


> "Avenger" by Musashi Project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adrian204268 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey, can anyone tell me the soundtrack that played in episode 383 near the end when juubito is telling naruto how friends will eventually betray you and how this world transforms love into hatred. It replays again in the most recent episode (384) in the beginning where its showing the scenes from near the end of 383 again.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 30, 2014)

Adrian204268 said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me the soundtrack that played in episode 383 near the end when juubito is telling naruto how friends will eventually betray you and how this world transforms love into hatred. It replays again in the most recent episode (384) in the beginning where its showing the scenes from near the end of 383 again.



It's an unreleased track:


----------



## Adrian204268 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hasan said:


> It's an unreleased track:



Thank you so much


----------



## Zakura (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm on mobile and navigating through all the threads is taking way too long.

It's driving me crazy, but what song plays in Episode 175 Hero of the Hidden Leaf when Kakashi is carrying naruto back to the town. It is not Experienced Many Battles (sounds similar but not exact), and it isn't Departure to the front lines (that plays after this scene). It is the scene from where Naruto is carried to Konaha, the village cheers for him all the way up to when they start doing the flash backs and then DTTFL starts playing. It's an inspirational sounding song.

If it's ok to post links the song starts at 3:29 here


----------



## Hasan (Nov 2, 2014)

Zakura said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before but I'm on mobile and navigating through all the threads is taking way too long.
> 
> It's driving me crazy, but what song plays in Episode 175 Hero of the Hidden Leaf when Kakashi is carrying naruto back to the town. It is not Experienced Many Battles (sounds similar but not exact), and it isn't Departure to the front lines (that plays after this scene). It is the scene from where Naruto is carried to Konaha, the village cheers for him all the way up to when they start doing the flash backs and then DTTFL starts playing. It's an inspirational sounding song.
> 
> If it's ok to post links the song starts at 3:29 here



It's an unreleased track?became popular as _"Jiraiya's Death Theme"_ and _"Guts to Never Give Up"_:


----------



## FloriaN~ (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking for an old track from Naruto Episode 78. Track starts around 13:09 in the original, uncut Episode.

Here is a direct Link to it, Track starts at 11:40: 

Thanks.


----------



## Hasan (Nov 3, 2014)

FloriaN~ said:


> Looking for an old track from Naruto Episode 78. Track starts around 13:09 in the original, uncut Episode.
> 
> Here is a direct Link to it, Track starts at 11:40:
> 
> Thanks.



A filtered down (less instruments) version of the track, "Bunta" by Musashi Project. To my knowledge, no one has attempted to cut and clean it from the episode, so you will have to work with the officially released version:


----------



## arif99 (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been trying to find this song for like forever but i've had no luck. It starts at the beginning of this video: 



Can anyone help me, please?


----------



## Hasan (Nov 6, 2014)

arif99 said:


> I've been trying to find this song for like forever but i've had no luck. It starts at the beginning of this video:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me, please?



"My Name" by Yasuharu Takanashi/yaiba:


----------



## arif99 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hasan said:


> "My Name" by Yasuharu Takanashi/yaiba:



Thank you very much


----------



## ColdBurst (Nov 7, 2014)

What's the song that starts at 14:00ish in episode 186 -  Laughing Shino? Thanks!


----------



## nxkazaf (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know the soundtrack @ 10.35 of the new episode ( 385 )? DEFINITELY WORTH KNOWING.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hasan (Nov 7, 2014)

ColdBurst said:


> What's the song that starts at 14:00ish in episode 186 -  Laughing Shino? Thanks!



An unreleased variation of the track, _"Ultimate Secrets"_ by Musashi Project:














nxkazaf said:


> Does anyone know the soundtrack @ 10.35 of the new episode ( 385 )? DEFINITELY WORTH KNOWING.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



An unreleased track, became popular as "Minato Saves Kushina" ? by Yasuharu Takanashi:


----------



## nxkazaf (Nov 7, 2014)

Hasan said:


> An unreleased variation of the track, _"Ultimate Secrets"_ by Musashi Project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH! <3


----------



## Jhurds (Dec 15, 2014)

*wwda*

AT EPISODE 190:THE MAGNET USER'S BLIND SPOT

where hinata beats jiga, the magnet guy......

about 11:25 maybe?


----------



## Hasan (Dec 19, 2014)

Jhurds said:


> AT EPISODE 190:THE MAGNET USER'S BLIND SPOT
> 
> where hinata beats jiga, the magnet guy......
> 
> about 11:25 maybe?



A version of the track, "Dance", without drums - by Musashi. From the Original Soundtrack III:


----------



## SomeAfroGuy (Dec 25, 2014)

Hasan said:


> Ah, sorry. I hadn't notice your request - seems it has been put for about a month now.
> 
> The track you requested is unreleased, and unfortunately no attempt has been made to clean it, to my knowledge.
> 
> ...


Ahh man. Thanks anyway. I hope someone recreates it.


----------



## Raiden Gekkou (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry if this has been answered before, but does anyone know the name of this track that starts at 18:54: bJYcgeJFV44

I remember it from when Sai first attacked Naruto, Choji, and Shikamaru, and it's been bugging me ever since because it's one of my favorite tracks.


----------



## Hasan (Jan 1, 2015)

Raiden Gekkou said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, but does anyone know the name of this track that starts at 18:54: bJYcgeJFV44
> 
> I remember it from when Sai first attacked Naruto, Choji, and Shikamaru, and it's been bugging me ever since because it's one of my favorite tracks.



*Ikari (ENG: Anger)* by Yasuharu Takanashi; 9th track from the Shippuuden Original Soundtrack:


----------



## Raiden Gekkou (Jan 2, 2015)

Hasan said:


> *Ikari (ENG: Anger)* by Yasuharu Takanashi; 9th track from the Shippuuden Original Soundtrack:



Thanks a bunch. Now my mind is finally at ease about that.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 5, 2015)

*What is this music?*

Couldn't find where to ask, so does anyone know what this music is from at the end of this video.


----------



## Hasan (Feb 6, 2015)

*Unmei no Tatakai Hajimaru* by Yasuharu Takanashi:


----------



## Jhurds (Feb 12, 2015)

naruto shippuden episode 228 where lee and gai fights?


----------



## Hasan (Feb 19, 2015)

Jhurds said:


> naruto shippuden episode 228 where lee and gai fights?



*Departure to the Frontlines*  from the first O.S.T. disc:


----------



## Eaqj (Mar 7, 2015)

There's a OST that is similar to the Shouryuu (Rising Dragon) OST but there's some difference in it. The one I'm looking for was used in Episode 157 at 17:18, and Episode 342 at 03:38... The exact song was posted in Youtube before but I can't find it anymore.  . It is not the Rising Dragon (Shouryuu) OST. You'll notice if you compare them.. 

Hope someone can help


----------



## Hasan (Mar 9, 2015)

Eaqj said:


> There's a OST that is similar to the Shouryuu (Rising Dragon) OST but there's some difference in it. The one I'm looking for was used in Episode 157 at 17:18, and Episode 342 at 03:38... The exact song was posted in Youtube before but I can't find it anymore.  . It is not the Rising Dragon (Shouryuu) OST. You'll notice if you compare them..
> 
> Hope someone can help



*Narukami ("Screaming God")* from the 2nd O.S.T CD:


----------



## Snashe (Jun 29, 2015)

*Unreleased goodness*

There are a couple of songs from Naruto Shippuden I'd like some help with. Please do help me out 

1.This song from Episode 361 - Squad Seven. I know it's not released so I'm not keeping my hopes up too high, but I'd really appreciate to know if anyone has had any attempt at it... 


*Spoiler*: _description of when it plays_ 



It plays when Sandaime is explaining to Kakashi the reason why teams are set up the way they are and the importance of competition.


 

It starts @ 7:34-10:57 (longest version I've heard) in the mentioned episode

2. The songs (2 of them) from episode 322 - Madara Uchiha. Again, neither of them are released. 


*Spoiler*: _description of when they play_ 



The first one plays when Madara charges at the ASF and plays throughout until Temari's attack ends his streak . The second one plays when Madara summons those meteorites 




The first one starts from 3:40-6:24. The second starts from 12:48-14:46

There are more but I'd really be grateful for just these 3 for now :33

Thank you in advance


----------



## Platypus (Jun 30, 2015)

Snashe said:


> 1.This song from Episode 361. It starts @ 7:34-10:57 (longest version I've heard) in the mentioned episode



























> 2. The songs (2 of them) from episode 322.
> 
> The first one starts from 3:40-6:24.














(LQ, probably cos the track played only two ? times in the anime)



> The second starts from 12:48-14:46














94lolface (and previously Chhidori, but seems like he stopped) is usually the best place on Youtube for higher quality unreleased tracks.


----------



## Snashe (Jun 30, 2015)

Platypus said:


> (LQ, probably cos the track played only two ? times in the anime)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!  

I'll check those two out


----------



## Replaced (Jul 11, 2015)

OST that is played at 28:15 in Sasuke vs Itachi battle? Right when Itachi says "So you broke through my Tsukuyomi"?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 11, 2015)

Should be either:












or


----------



## Replaced (Jul 11, 2015)

OMG! Thanks a lot man, was trying to find it for a long time. It's still not the full version but better than nothing.


----------



## Pentri21 (Jul 23, 2015)

Does anybody know the music used in episode 136 of Naruto Shippuden where Itachi shows Sasuke the flashback of Madara and his brother?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 24, 2015)

^ This one, right?


----------



## Pentri21 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah that's the one. Does it have a name?


----------



## Platypus (Jul 24, 2015)

Nah, it's unreleased. .


----------



## Pentri21 (Jul 24, 2015)

That sucks, well thanks anyway. That was bugging me.


----------



## Replaced (Jul 29, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the name of this OST that is polayed around 16:00 of the latest Naruto Shipuuden episode 420? It is played when Hagoromo tells Naruto about his family.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 29, 2015)

Replaced said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this OST that is polayed around 16:00 of the latest Naruto Shipuuden episode 420? It is played when Hagoromo tells Naruto about his family.



*Unreleased soundtrack: Kushina's theme*


----------



## Replaced (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks man.


----------



## BeastMode (Aug 9, 2015)

Hey man do you know this song from Naruto?
 it plays at 4:30 
It was also in the recent filler episode when the two kids are talking to Sakura in her apartment and the song starts


----------



## clueless2k (Aug 11, 2015)

*help or else i die*

i dont know how to delete posts..


----------



## Hasan (Aug 15, 2015)

BeastMode said:


> Hey man do you know this song from Naruto?
> it plays at 4:30
> It was also in the recent filler episode when the two kids are talking to Sakura in her apartment and the song starts



It's this track:












As you might have guessed already, it's an unreleased track, and that's the "best" quality you can find at the moment.


----------



## BeastMode (Aug 15, 2015)

Hasan said:


> It's this track:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find, shukran bro


----------



## Partyxale202 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Madara vs Naruto song name?!*

What is the name of the song that plays when Naruto uses lava style rasen shuriken on episode 424? Please and thank you


----------



## Platypus (Aug 27, 2015)

Partyxale202 said:


> What is the name of the song that plays when Naruto uses lava style rasen shuriken on episode 424? Please and thank you



*Naruto Shippuden OST 2 - Track 13 - Nankou Furaku ( Impregnable )*


----------



## madara123 (Aug 29, 2015)

I heard a song about Madara and it goes something like "Those who stand close to the eye there lucky they dont get lucified" something like that please help!`


----------



## ilyas leonardo (Oct 16, 2015)

in episode 66 when sasuke and gaara are staring at each other i want the music that plays before their fight begins


----------



## Platypus (Oct 16, 2015)

ilyas leonardo said:


> in episode 66 when sasuke and gaara are staring at each other i want the music that plays before their fight begins



*Naruto Unreleased Soundtrack - Sasuke's Destiny (other version 2)*


----------



## ilyas leonardo (Oct 18, 2015)

in episode 66 before the fight of gaara and sasuke when they are staring at each other a song plays anyone know it name ?


----------



## okidoki (Oct 20, 2015)

ilyas leonardo said:


> in episode 66 before the fight of gaara and sasuke when they are staring at each other a song plays anyone know it name ?



You've asked the question before and it was answered by Platypus:



Platypus said:


> *Naruto Unreleased Soundtrack - Sasuke's Destiny (other version 2)*


----------



## StHyde (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey guys can someone please tell my what's the soundtrack on Shippuden episode 415 on : 18:30-19:30 ?
I'm looking for it forever, I even listened to almost every OST I could found and didn't got it  ):

I appreciate that !


----------



## Platypus (Dec 26, 2015)

StHyde said:


> Hey guys can someone please tell my what's the soundtrack on Shippuden episode 415 on : 18:30-19:30 ?
> I'm looking for it forever, I even listened to almost every OST I could found and didn't got it  ):
> 
> I appreciate that !


*
Naruto Shippūden Unreleased - Minato Saves Kushina (Better Quality)*


----------



## StHyde (Dec 27, 2015)

Manιwa said:


> *
> Naruto Shippūden Unreleased - Minato Saves Kushina (Better Quality)*



Thanks man , iv'e been looking forever with no hope!
Amazing soundtrack, give me the chills everytime.

I really appreciate that !


----------



## fyhb (Jan 11, 2016)

Whats the song played in naruto shippuden 191 at 9:19, when sakura chooses a flower?


----------



## Platypus (Jan 14, 2016)

Can't say I've heard that one before. An unreleased Part I track perhaps (they used Part I OST for the Konoha filler flashbacks arc)? Don't think it has been ripped yet. Someone more knowledgeable might know.


----------



## Red Skull (Jan 15, 2016)

that song from Road to Ninja

the one from the Akatsuki fight at the beginning of the movie


----------



## Platypus (Jan 15, 2016)

Red Skull said:


> that song from Road to Ninja
> 
> the one from the Akatsuki fight at the beginning of the movie




*Naruto Shippūden Road to Ninja OST - Track 32 - Madara vs. Naruto (first 20 sec.)*













*Naruto Shippūden Road to Ninja OST - Track 02 - The Mission*


----------



## fyhb (Jan 17, 2016)

matszrmn said:


> Whats the song played in naruto shippuden 191 at 9:19, when sakura chooses a flower?



Could anyone reply me please?


----------



## mekkaking (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello everyone...
So im searching for an OST for so long now but cant find out the name of it...maybe someone of you guys knows it and could tell me ?

it's at shippuuden episod 265 at 13:34 at least in this video, right after naruto cries and then stops talking.

Thank you guys and have a nice day. 

youtube: ->  /watch?v=GXtS8pA6M8g


----------



## WhatNameHmm (Mar 7, 2016)

Can you tell me the name of this naruto song during the first 15 seconds of this video - youtube . com/watch?v=TLZf7Z41F44 ?


----------



## Platypus (Mar 7, 2016)

WhatNameHmm said:


> Can you tell me the name of this naruto song during the first 15 seconds of this video - youtube . com/watch?v=TLZf7Z41F44  ?



*Naruto OST 3 - Avenger*


----------



## SouthernScout (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello hello, I went through a video that claimed to have all the fighting tracks, and since this is a fighting track and I couldn't seem to find it there, I went to check if this was not released or something  Naruto shippuden episode 365, starts around 2:08


----------



## Platypus (Apr 29, 2016)

SouthernScout said:


> Hello hello, I went through a video that claimed to have all the fighting tracks, and since this is a fighting track and I couldn't seem to find it there, I went to check if this was not released or something  Naruto shippuden episode 365, starts around 2:08


----------



## MartinK (May 26, 2016)

Hello everybody,
I am looking for this soundtrack for a long time now and I hope you can help me. 
The Soundtrack is played in Shippuden in episode 414 at about 14:00 min. 
Its played in the scene when Gai and Rock Lee are hit by the Rikudou Sennin no Hougu which Madara lost. 

Or in episode 459 at 6:20 minute when they move into the lava world. 

Thank you very much
MartinK


----------



## Platypus (May 26, 2016)

MartinK said:


> Hello everybody,
> I am looking for this soundtrack for a long time now and I hope you can help me.
> The Soundtrack is played in Shippuden in episode 414 at about 14:00 min.
> Its played in the scene when Gai and Rock Lee are hit by the Rikudou Sennin no Hougu which Madara lost.
> ...


----------



## matanidan (May 29, 2016)

please help me finding one of the battle ost of shippuden. it appears in episode 85 (shippuden) in 16:12 when shikamaru takes hidan to the forest. 
I want to know the name of this ost, thanks!


----------



## root (May 30, 2016)

Try asking here. People usually reply pretty quick:


----------



## Stellaluna (May 30, 2016)

matanidan said:


> please help me finding one of the battle ost of shippuden. it appears in episode 85 (shippuden) in 16:12 when shikamaru takes hidan to the forest.
> I want to know the name of this ost, thanks!



Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure that's an unreleased track. Hopefully it will be included in Naruto Shippuden Original Soundtrack III, which is scheduled to release on July 6.


----------



## StrongerDM (May 30, 2016)

the song is played on the fight of sandaime(third) with Orochimaru. (i dont remember the ep number because i'm watching on YT)

the song is begins at 45:59! Please


----------



## Platypus (May 30, 2016)

A version of 

For future reference, questions about Naruto soundtracks belong either  or  (it's a little confusing, I know)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StrongerDM (May 30, 2016)

Platypus said:


> A version of
> 
> For future reference, questions about Naruto soundtracks belong either  or  (it's a little confusing, I know)



Ok, Thank you so much!


----------



## FalconAttacks (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello, new to forums. Ok so whats the song in :
Naruto shippuden episode 463 on min 4:52 when saske sais he's left eye is ready and starts to attack Kagya?


----------



## Platypus (Jun 4, 2016)

FalconAttacks said:


> Hello, new to forums. Ok so whats the song in :
> Naruto shippuden episode 463 on min 4:52 when saske sais he's left eye is ready and starts to attack Kagya?


Sup,

That soundtrack was only recently introduced in the series (#459, when Naruto and Kaguya clash) so it hasn't been officially released yet . Will probably be part of OST III which is set for release in July. Anyway, here are a couple of rips I found:


----------



## Taylor (Jun 4, 2016)

man i cant wait for official version of this, July 6th


----------



## awesomehuder (Jul 1, 2016)

can someone please tell me the soundtrack that is played in the beginning of the shipuuden episode 262 that would be so awesome


----------



## Platypus (Jul 1, 2016)

awesomehuder said:


> can someone please tell me the soundtrack that is played in the beginning of the shipuuden episode 262 that would be so awesome


Unreleased:
Quality ain't that great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awesomehuder (Jul 1, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Unreleased:
> Quality ain't that great.


thank you so much


----------



## CaptainZulu (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello all.

Would anyone, by any case, know what is the name of song played during Naruto's speech to Gaara in Naruto episode 78 (Naruto's Ninja Handbook)?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 3, 2016)

CaptainZulu said:


> Would anyone, by any case, know what is the name of song played during Naruto's speech to Gaara in Naruto episode 78 (Naruto's Ninja Handbook)?



I think _Naruto Main Theme (slow version)_ is the one you're looking for. This particular version was never officially released.


----------



## CaptainZulu (Jul 4, 2016)

Platypus said:


> I think _Naruto Main Theme (slow version)_ is the one you're looking for. This particular version was never officially released.



FINALLY! THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## awesomehuder (Jul 9, 2016)

hello everyone, can someone please tell me the soundtrack that plays at 18:30


----------



## Platypus (Jul 9, 2016)

awesomehuder said:


> hello everyone, can someone please tell me the soundtrack that plays at 18:30


Unfortunately, no official release.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awesomehuder (Jul 9, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Unfortunately, no official release.


thank you


----------



## Trevor001100 (Jul 21, 2016)

hey, could someone tell me the song at 5:25 

please and thanks


----------



## Platypus (Jul 21, 2016)

Trevor001100 said:


> hey, could someone tell me the song at 5:25
> 
> please and thanks


----------



## Trevor001100 (Jul 21, 2016)

wow that was fast, thanks!


----------



## CaptainZulu (Jul 22, 2016)

Hello again.

I wonder if someone knew the song played in Naruto Episode 192 (Ino Screams! Chubby passion!), when prince complimented princess for having the most perfect body he ever saw? It's around 19:40.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 22, 2016)

CaptainZulu said:


> Hello again.
> 
> I wonder if someone knew the song played in Naruto Episode 192 (Ino Screams! Chubby passion!), when prince complimented princess for having the most perfect body he ever saw? It's around 19:40.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



Or was it the one that played right after?


----------



## CaptainZulu (Jul 23, 2016)

Platypus said:


> Or was it the one that played right after?



That one's pretty good as well, but it's next one.


----------



## Platypus (Jul 23, 2016)

I went through the official soundtracks and a couple of 'unreleased' playlists but couldn't find it. Welp, sorry.


----------



## Hasan (Jul 23, 2016)

It's _*Those Who Inherit the Will of Fire* — _Track 23 from the OST III CD:












The version from episode sounds slightly different with less percussion. . . Or maybe, it's the just the poor quality of reference clip.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## 0Blueaura (Jul 23, 2016)

I made an account just especially for this ambient sound that played once in flashback of rock lee when talking with gaara.


If anyone will guess what it is , I don't even know what could be as a reward


----------



## themusicaddict1256 (Jul 23, 2016)

What is the name of the song in Naruto Shippuden Episode 191, when Kakashi and the woman are walking around the village? At about 9:19.


----------



## CaptainZulu (Jul 24, 2016)

Hasan said:


> It's _*Those Who Inherit the Will of Fire* — _Track 23 from the OST III CD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU THE MAN!


----------



## CaptainZulu (Jul 24, 2016)

Platypus said:


> I went through the official soundtracks and a couple of 'unreleased' playlists but couldn't find it. Welp, sorry.



Found it. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Sadistic Psycho (Jul 30, 2016)

Does anyone know what song is playing during Tobirama and Hashirama's conversation in epiode 369? It starts playing at about 10:42


Thanks a lot


----------



## Platypus (Jul 30, 2016)

themusicaddict1256 said:


> What is the name of the song in Naruto Shippuden Episode 191, when Kakashi and the woman are walking around the village? At about 9:19.


Someone asked the same track a while back but nobody seems to know 



0Blueaura said:


> I made an account just especially for this ambient sound that played once in flashback of rock lee when talking with gaara.


Ambient sounds? Yeah, won't be able to help with this one. 



Sadistic Psycho said:


> Does anyone know what song is playing during Tobirama and Hashirama's conversation in epiode 369? It starts playing at about 10:42
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot


----------



## Sadistic Psycho (Jul 30, 2016)

Sadistic Psycho said:


> Does anyone know what song is playing during Tobirama and Hashirama's conversation in epiode 369? It starts playing at about 10:42
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



Never mind, I found it, it's this one for anyone else that was searching:


----------



## Lunaros (Aug 2, 2016)

Does anyone know the song at 18:26-19:40 in Episode 129 (not Shippuden)when itachi is confronted?


----------



## Platypus (Aug 2, 2016)

Lunaros said:


> Does anyone know the song at 18:26-19:40 in Episode 129 (not Shippuden)when itachi is confronted?


----------



## Lunaros (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you, you glorious person


----------



## Punition (Aug 7, 2016)

What song is used in Naruto: Shippuden Episode 470   Song at 7:40????!


----------



## Hasan (Aug 7, 2016)

Punition said:


> What song is used in Naruto: Shippuden Episode 470   Song at 7:40????!



*Those Who Have Courage *— Track #14 from the latest soundtrack:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## buriedalive (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry, i couldn't find a sub version on YouTube.

What is the soundtrack which starts at 04:43 and ends at 06:50 ? I checked all of the official and some unreleased tracks and i couldn't find. I also checked this thread and the old one ( not all pages  ), but still no luck. Though it is played often in episodes.

Sorry for inconvenience


----------



## Platypus (Aug 21, 2016)

buriedalive said:


> What is the soundtrack which starts at 04:43 and ends at 06:50 ? I checked all of the official and some unreleased tracks and i couldn't find. I also checked this thread and the old one ( not all pages  ), but still no luck. Though it is played often in episodes.


----------



## Nexist (Aug 24, 2016)

What song is in Naruto Shippuden episode 322 when Madara is standing in his susano'o and says "this is not power of your creation" (it sounds like an Akatsuki theme).)


----------



## Platypus (Aug 24, 2016)

Nexist said:


> What song is in Naruto Shippuden episode 322 when Madara is standing in his susano'o and says "this is not power of your creation" (it sounds like an Akatsuki theme).)





_____________________________________
New thread here: threads/1081323
—Platypus


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 24, 2016)

Platypus said:


> New thread here:
> —Platypus



Please use the thread mentioned above for questions relevant to the soundtrack from now on. Thanks!


----------

